# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Prostatakrebs!!! Was nun?!

## Gabriel

Hallo,
 bin hier ganz neu angemeldet. Bis vor kurzem habe ich die Beiträge nur gelesen und gehofft, dass die schreckliche Diagnose "Prostatakrebs" mich nicht trifft. Leider hat es mich doch erwischt. Kann es garnicht glauben, weil ich mich absolut gesund fühle und keine Beschwerden habe. 
Die Biopsie bestätigt aber: Prostatakarzinom: 1 Probe von 12 positiv. Bin im Moment total durch den Wind. Muss mich auch noch für eine Therapie entscheiden. Aber welche? Was ist das Richtige? OP? Mein Urologe hat mir aufgrund meines Alters zur einer OP geraten (bin erst 52 ). 
Habe im Internet über " da Vinci" gelesen, mein Urologe spricht aber nicht mit Begeisterung über diese Methode, genauer gesagt, er findet "da Vinci" garnicht gut. Hat jemand schon damit Erfahrungen gesammelt??? Sind die Nebenwirkungen wirklich (Inontinez usw.) deutlich geringer???

Vielen Dank für die Antworten...........

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Gabriel,
eine Krebs-Diagnose ist immer beschissen. Trotzdem wirst du schon die verschiedensten Reaktionen darauf im Forum gelesen haben. Du wirst selbst erkannt haben, dass du zwischen den Beschwichtigern, den Panikern, den "Fundamentalisten", den Spezialisten und den Unbedarften deinen eigenen Weg finden musst. 
Ich war 49 bei der Diagnose und wurde -wie du- einfach so aus heiterem Himmel erwischt. Meinen Verlauf kannst du im Profil sehen. Ein paar "Erfahrungen" schreibe ich dir aber hier.

- Informiere dich so gut es geht (BSP, KISP und anderswo, verachte mir die Ärzte nicht!)
- optimale Diagnostik scheint das Gebot der Stunde. Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Dennoch sind Unabwägbarkeiten und Unbekannte beim Krebs so zahlreich, dass vermeintbar genaue Diagnosen auch Optionen im Weg stehen könnten. Wäre mein tatsächlcihes Staging bekannt gewesen, wäre ich nicht nervschonend operiert worden und hätte jetzt schon fast drei Jahre beste Lebensqualität verloren. Bei _Francisco_ sieht das aber ganz anders aus.
- Versuche auch gering scheinende Chancen zu nutzen. Daneben gehen kann es immer. 
- Beziehe nicht all die allgemein gemeinten Aussagen zum PK, die auf eher ältere Betroffenen ab ca 65 abgestimmt sind, auf dich als 50er! Für uns sind viele der oft gelesenen Prophezeihungen ("Wächst langsam"; "du stirbst mit, nicht an PK" usw) mit äußerster Vorsicht zugenießen!
- hör auch auf deine Bauchstimme
- geh bei Therapien nicht zum _Schmiedl_, sondern zum _Schmied!_ Das ist i.d.R. das am beste angelegte Geld. Aber auch Koriphäen machen Fehler...
- Vermeide Panik. Leicht gesagt, aber trotzdem wahr.
- Lies so viele "Historien" und "Profile" wie möglich. Daraus kannst du mehr lernen als aus dem, was die Leute (auch ich hier) schreiben.
- _Memento Mori_ und _Carpe Diem !_

Alles Gute!
Wassermann

----------


## spertel

Willkommen im Club, Gabriel

Den Ausführungen von Wassermann kann ich mich im Wesentlichen anschließen, werde aber an dieser Stelle, so wie es meine Art nun mal ist, gleich konkret.

Du solltest dem Ratschlag Deines Arztes unbedingt Folge leisten. Die OP ist für Dich unter Berücksichtigung Deines Alters die richtige Therapie.
Wärst Du 65 oder darüber hätte man auch die IMRT, eventuell sogar eine abwartende Strategie in Erwägung ziehen können. In letzteren Fall wären weitergehende Maßnahmen zur Diagnostik, wie DNA-Zytometrie etc., durchaus sinnvoll.

Deine Situation erscheint auf den ersten Blick günstig, obwohl die Höhe des PSA-Wertes und der Gleason-Score nicht bekannt sind. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieser deutlich unter 10 liegt und der Gleason 3+3 oder 3+4 sein dürfte.

Sollte dies so sein, halte ich weitere Diagnostiken nicht für sinnvoll, da diese ohne therapeutische Konsequenzen wären.
Solltest Du unsicher sein, wäre eventuell die Kontrolle der befallenen Biopsie zu erwägen.
Ein Pet/CT und Knochenzyntigramm dürften unter den von mir gemutmaßten Voraussetzungen ohne Ergebnisse bleiben, sind m.E. daher in Deiner Situation überflüssig.
Zu den OP-Verfahren :

Keine Methode ist der anderen überlegen und jedes Verfahren ist nur so gut wie der, der sie ausführt. Ich bin per Bauchschnitt operiert, war zu keiner Zeit inkontinent und bin auch nicht impotent. Ich hatte allerdings einen sehr guten Operateur, der über eine große Erfahrung verfügt (siehe mein Profil).
Es sei jedoch erwähnt, dass es hier im Forum einige Betroffene gibt, die mit der "Da Vinci-Variante" operiert wurden und geradezu begeistert waren.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Dir gerne zur Verfügung

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## winfried45

Hallo Gabriel, 
ich kann deine Situation vollkommen nachvollziehen. Auch bei mir wurde im Feb 2008 im Alter von 45 Jahren ein PCa diagnostiziert. Ich habe nicht lange gezögert und mich sehr schnell zu einer OP entschlossen. Operiert wurde ich nach der herkömmlichen Methode mittels Bauchschnitt. Ich habe darin den Vorteil gesehen, dass mit diesem Verfahren alles in einer OP erledigt werden konnte (Prostata, Lymphknoten, Samenblasen). Ich hatte einen guten Operateur mit einem "ruhigen Händchen". Nach derOP gings für 3 Wochen in die Anschlußheilbehandlung. 
Inzwischen ist die anfangs noch vorhandene geringe Inkontinenz fast nicht mehr vorhanden. Von Impotenz kann auch keine Rede sein. Zwar nehme ich zur Unterstützung noch 5 g Cialis jeden 4. Tag, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich sich das spätestens Anfang 2009 erledigen wird. 
Fast genau 3 Monate nach OP konnte ich auch wieder ins Arbeitsleben zurückkehren. Kurzum mit geht's momentan wirklich gut.
Nähere Infos kannst du meinem Profil entnehmen oder über persönliche mails erfragen. 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute. 

Winfried45

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Gabriel !

Du solltest Deine Diagnose-Werte ins Forum stellen, damit es Dir nicht auch so gehr wie Francisco. Erst dann kann man Dir richtige Tips geben.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Spertel,

in guter alter Forumstradition treffen wir meinungsmäßig wieder einmal aufeinander. Vorweg, auch ich halte bei Gabriel eine kurative Therapie für angebracht. Aber damit sind die Gemeinsamkeiten aufgebraucht. Ich halte es für absurd, Gabriel bedingungslosen Gehorsam gegenüber seinem Arzt vorzuschreiben, einem Dir unbekannten Arzt. Bei Dir klang es vor nicht so langer Zeit, als Du unter Druck standst, noch ganz anders. Deine früheren Lobeshymnen auf Deinen Arzt waren harscher Kritik gewichen. Die Erfahrungen hier im Forum zeigen wohl, dass neben Vertrauen zum Arzt auch ein kritisches Hinterfragen angebracht ist.
Die einzige Information von Gabriel war, dass von 12 Stanzen eine positiv war, was Dich nicht davon abhielt, die Ektomie als die einzig wahre Therapie darzustellen. Es folgen dann Ausführungen wie IMRT und DNA-Zytometrie ist etwas für 65 aufwärts, wobei ich schon registriert habe, dass das Wort DNA-Zytometrie mit positivem Tatsch aus Deiner Feder kam.
Diese Art der Beratung im Forum ist für mich ein absoluter Tiefpunkt- minus 273,15°C. Es wäre wohl angebrachter, wie von Bernhard angemerkt, Gabriel um weitere Diagnosedaten zu bitten, bevor so konkrete Aussagen, wie Du sie gemacht hast, erfolgen.
Und da es so schön passt, möchte ich darauf hinweisen und kurz begründen, dass es entgegen Deiner Auffassung bei den kurativen Therapien durchaus gleichwertige oder abhängig von der Situation bessere Alternativen zur Ektomie gibt.
LudwigS hat schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass in USA die Brachytherapie die Ektomie überflügelt hat. Dies liegt mit an dem frühen Erkennen des PK durch das PSA-Screening in der USA, da die Brachytherapie im PK-Frühstadium ähnlich erfolgreich wie die Ektomie ist- auch bei unter 50-, aber ambulant und mit weniger Nebenwirkungsrisiken durchgeführt werden kann.
Wer es sich leisten kann/möchte führt eine Protonentherapie in USA durch, die in allen Belangen der Ektomie überlegen ist. Irgendwann werden es wohl auch die Heidelberger schaffen, aus den Startlöchern zu kommen, um als erste in Deutschland die Protonen/Schwerionentherapie anzubieten. Zurzeit ist die IMRT auch für unter 65 eine Alternative zur Protonentherapie und mit einen Bestrahlungsleistung von 76 Gray der Ektomie ebenbürtig und bei höheren PSA- und GS-Werten der Ektomie sogar überlegen insbesondere bei Kombination mit der Afterloadingtechnik.
Passend zu Deiner wieder auferstandenen Arzthörigkeit möchte ich mit meiner Beratungserfahrung zur Ektomie schließen (entnommen aus meiner sich im Aufbau befindenen Website):

Trotz meiner Entscheidung für die DHB wollte ich vor dem praktischen Beginn erst noch ein Gespräch mit Prof. . führen, um auch die Ansichten eines erfahrenen Urologen und Professors an der Universität Ulm zu hören. Meine Frau nahm an diesem Gespräch teil, und ich hatte mich mit Notizen vorbereitet. Gleich eingangs fragte ich Herrn Prof. .., was er von der DHB hält. Wollen Sie mit Leibowitz nur eine Lebensverlängerung oder wollen sie eine Heilung? Dies sollten wir zuerst klären, war seine Entgegnung. Gut informiert ist er, dachte ich bei mir, und antwortete, dass ich mich schon über die kurativen Möglichkeiten informieren möchte. Herr Prof. .. präsentierte dann die Partin Tabellen und bei meiner Diagnose ergab sich kein berauschender Prozentsatz für die Kapselbeschränkung des Karzinoms. Aber dies sollte sich ändern. Prof. .. malte die Prozentsätze der Partin Tabelle auf ein Blatt Papier, umkreiste diese und schrieb die Zugehörigkeitsbezeichnung wie Lymphknoten- und Samenblasenbefall dazu. Dann referierte er:  Die Samenblasen werden entfernt und damit verbessert sich entsprechend der Prozentsatz der Kapselbeschränkung. Meine Zwischenfrage war, ob während der Operation der Befall der Lymphknoten geprüft wird, und die Antwort war: Mit solchen Kleinigkeiten halten wir uns nicht auf. Diese werden entfernt und eigentlich könnten wir damit den Prozentsatz auch wieder anrechnen .
Diese Art der Statistikverbesserung verblüffte mich schon.
Ich führte dann aus, dass ich annehme, dass eine Universitätsklinik auch Statistiken über die Operationen führt. Dies wurde mir kopfnickend bejaht, und so bat ich, mir die Statistik der Inkontinenzrate der von ihm Operierten zu zeigen.
Was heißt hier Statistik? Rufen Sie die DKV an- _ich muss wohl ungläubig geschaut haben-_ ja, das ist diese Privatversicherung, die Größte in Deutschland. Die machen Materialverbrauchsstatistiken für ganz Deutschland. Sie sind doch da wohl Mitglied? _Nein, ich bin bei der Halleschen KV, antwortete ich._ Macht nichts, die werden auch Ihnen Auskunft geben. Fragen Sie dort, bei welchem Operateur die wenigsten Pampas verschrieben werden.
Um eine weitere Eskalation zu vermeiden, erkundigte ich mich nach seiner Meinung zu Strahlungstherapien. Dies wäre eine Alternative zur Ektomie, meinte er, und Heidelberg in meiner Wohnsitznähe wäre eine gute Adresse. Nachdem das Gespräch wieder sachlich verlief, machte ich noch einmal einen Anlauf zum Thema Statistiken. Herr Prof. ., als Universitätsklinik müssen Sie doch Statistiken führen und haben sicherlich Unterlagen über die Inkontinenzrate?
Was wollen Sie nur. Ich habe König Fahd operiert. Da waren vorher vier seiner Leibärzte über drei Monate hier in der Klinik. Die haben jeden Operierten in die Hose geguckt, und wehe, da wäre ein Tropfen in der Hose gewesen. Kopf ab!- _und dazu machte er die Handbewegung mit der flachen Hand parallel zum Hals_- Das haben die gewusst.
Meine Frau und ich- wir waren sprachlos und schauten uns ungläubig an.
Genug des Palavers. Meine Zeit ist schon überschritten, und er stand auf und komplementierte uns zur Tür. Denken Sie daran, während wir hier palavern, wächst Ihr Krebs weiter, und passen Sie auf, dass Sie nicht noch Ihren Operateur verlieren. Er hielt sich für den Besten.
Ende Juli hatte ich meinen zweiten Termin bei Dr. Fleischmann und startete meine DHB mit der Einnahme von Casodex und Avodart und bekam 10 Tage später meine erste Spritze Pamorelin zur Testosteronunterdrückung in Spanien beim Hausarzt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## spertel

Ein Gruss zurück, Knut

So sehr ich über Deine Rückkehr hier ins Forum erfreut gewesen bin, umso erschrockener bin ich nunmehr über die Art und Weise Deines Auftretens. Dass man unterschiedliche Auffassungen über Therapien und Diagnostiken haben kann ist völlig legitim, wahrscheinlich altersbedingt, nur Dein neuerdings aggressives und bestimmendes Auftreten wirkt auf mich abstoßend.
In einem anderen Thread wertest Du den Beitrag eines Betroffenen (Joscho), der mit der Therapieform "OP" Erfahrung hat, als unbedeutend ab.
Kraft welchen Talentes steht Dir eine derartige Bewertung zu ?

Du behauptest in gleichem Zusammenhang, Prof. Huland würde Operationen ausführen, um Op-Kapazitäten auszulasten. Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dieser landesweit anerkannte und renomierte Professor, der unzählige Patienten erfolgreich operiert hat, gibt sich für so etwas her ?
Die Bewertung dieser Aussage erspare ich mir und überlasse diese jedem Leser selbst.

Vor jeder Therapie werden ausführliche Aufklärungsgespräche über Nutzen und Risiken geführt; niemand wird in diesem Land gezwungen, sich operieren zu lassen. Wir haben die freie Arztwahl und jeder kann diesen wechseln, wenn er sich unzureichend informiert fühlt.
Ohne jegliches Hintergrundwissen meinst Du hier Arzt/Patientengespräche beurteilen zu müssen. Ob möglicherweise der Wunsch des Betroffenen zur Op eine Rolle gespielt haben könnte, scheint für Dich ebenfalls keine Rolle zu spielen.

Dieses Forum kann Neubetroffenen und Erkrankten wertvolle Hilfe und Erfahrungsaustausch bieten, diese Plattform aber als Kontrollinstanz der aktuellen urologischen Praxis zu sehen, ist schon recht orginell.

Du, werter Knut, dürftest bedingt durch Dein Alter und dem augenblicklichen Stand Deiner Erkrankung wohl aus dem Schneider sein; ich beglückwünsche Dich ausdrücklich zu dieser Entwicklung.
Leider sind derartige Beiträge von Dir aber auch von anderen, die meist nicht im Einklang mit schulmedizizischen Erkenntnissen stehen, auch durch besserwisserische Formulierungen, geeignet, hier vertretene Ärzte oder Therapeuten zu vertreiben.
Dies ist im höchsten Maß rücksichtslos und sicher nicht im Interesse aller Forumnutzer.
Nun, lieber Knut, um nicht solche Diskussionen mit Unterhaltungs-, aber ohne Nutzwert für Neubetroffene neu aufleben zu lassen, werde ich zukünftg Dir mit Deinen wissenschaftlichen und praxisnahen Beiträgen das Feld überlassen.

Jeder Ratsuchende kann sich glücklich schätzen, künftig auf so viel geballte Kompetenz zu trefffen.

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag

Reinhard

PS.: Aus Respekt vor dem Anliegen Neubetroffener, die sich hier im Forum verirrt haben, werde ich auf weitergehende Diskussionen verzichten.

----------


## Konrad

Hallo, lieber Knut und lieber Spertel.
Könnt ihr euren Disput nicht persönlich über e-mail austragen und Ratsuchende hier damit verschonen ???

----------


## Charly

Moin Gabriel

Genau wie Du stand ich ( 47 Jahre alt und Diagnose ähnlich wie du) im Mai wie der Ochse vorm Berg hier. KREBS und was nun?? Erst mal Ruhe und Zeit nehmen, dann Dir hier etwas Info holen und dir bei den Beiträgen das Alter des Users und dessen  Krankheitsbild  anschauen. Mein Arzt hat damals zu mir gesagt das auf Grund meines Alters nur die Op in Frage kommt und mir auch die Op-möglichkeiten genannt. Ich wurde mit der Bauchschnittmethode operiert und bin echt voll zufrieden. Hatte 3 Wochen nach der Op meinen ersten Orgasmus ohne Viagra. , war zeitweise total kontinent  und gehe nun 10 Wochen nach der Op wieder arbeiten, wobei ich teilweise sogar schwere Arbeiten erledigen muss. Ich fühle mich fast wie Früher.ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
 
Falls du Vertrauen zu Deinem Urologen hast, glaub ihm ruhig , er hat sicher etwas Erfahrung. Hol dir hier und ev im Bekanntenkreis Tipps und Rat und geh dann deinen Weg und Steh dazu.
 
Ich habe mich damals für die Bauchschnittmethode entschieden, weil die im Uro-krankenhaus in meine Nähe nur so Operieren. Für „da Vinci“ hätte ich 300 km fahren müssen. Mir war der zahlreiche Besuch von Freunden und Verwandte sehr wichtig und ich würde es wieder so machen.

LG Charly

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo !


Von Knut ein



> Zurzeit ist die IMRT auch für unter 65 eine Alternative zur Protonentherapie und mit einen Bestrahlungsleistung von 76 Gray der Ektomie ebenbürtig *und bei höheren PSA- und GS-Werten der Ektomie sogar überlegen insbesondere bei Kombination mit der Afterloadingtechnik.*


**
Da die OP hier im Forum, insbesondere für die Jüngeren oft als das Alleinseligmachende hingestellt wird möchte Ich doch einmal einige Punkte zum Nachdenken einbringen. 
Meine nachstehen negativen Anmerkungen gelten ausdrücklich nicht für den niedrigen Risikobereich(GL 3+3 und PSA < 8) sondern *nur* für den mittleren und hohen Risikobereich. Die Argumentation, dass es bei Jüngeren Patienten nur die OP gäbe, halte ich für ein reines Verkaufsargument von Operateuren. 

-die OP hat am Schnittrand einen Wirkungsabfall auf NULL; PK-Gewebe außerhalb des Schnittes bedeutet REZIDIV !! 

-die Afterloading wirkt abfallend noch über die Grenzen hinaus;
die Äußere Bestrahlung wirkt noch weitere cm in die Peripherie der Prostata hinein(Samenblase, Samenleiter, nahe Lymphknoten ...).

-muss nach der OP, aufgrund eines Lokalrezidivs, bestrahlt werden, konnte der PK an und über den Schnitträndern, in aller Ruhe, häufig zwischen 6-12 Monate unbehandelt, weiterwachsen und hatte gute Chancen zum Streuen.

-die kombinierte Äußere und Innere Bestrahlung hat einen theoretischen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 120 GY und ist im OP-Wirkungsbereich deshalb gleichwertig mit OP; selbst die modere IMRT-Bestrahlung kann diesen Wirkungsgrad allein nicht erreichen (bis 80 GY)

-die kombinierte Strahlentherapie wirkt auch noch mit gutem Erfolg im Hochrisikobereich (GL 4+3 und evt. auch noch bei GL 4+4); bei der OP bleiben sehr oft positive Schnittränder.

-durch die kombinierte RT kann die Äußere Bestrahlung auf 50,4 GY begrenzt werden und somit kommen die sonst üblichen Nebenwirkungen der Äußeren Bestrahlung noch nicht zum tragen.

-die innere Afterloading-Bestrahlung ist in der Regel ganz ohne Nebenwirkungen (nur 3 x 7,5 GY).

-das Inkontinenzrisiko liegt bei OP bei 10 %; die beschriebenen RT liegt bei 2 %.
-das Impotenzrisiko liegt bei OP zwischen 20-50 %; bei RT zwischen 10-30 %; das Ansprechen auf Viagra und Co ist bei RT wesentlich besser.

Das Prostata-Karzinom bietet, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Karzinomen, eine Vielzahl von Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. Deshalb besteht auch die Möglichkeit, vor einer Therapie-Entscheidung, über die NEBENWIRKUNGEN einer irreversiblen Behandlung, nachzudenken.


Hatte der PK schon vor der Behandlung gestreut, so hat die Therapie zumindest, wie bei der OP, zur Tumormassen-Reduzierung beigetragen. Jedoch bei RT mit wesentlich geringeren Nebenwirkungen.


Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo, lieber Reinhard,

Deine Antwort hat mich vom Inhalt überrascht und gleichzeitig nachdenklich gestimmt. Mein Ziel in diesen beiden von Dir kritisierten Beiträgen war es nicht, jemandem seine Therapie vorzuschreiben oder auszureden sondern herauszuarbeiten, dass vor jeder Therapieentscheidung ein Ausschöpfen der Diagnostik stehen sollte. Da Du wie auch JoScho dazu neigen, weitere Diagnostik als unnützes nicht Therapie entscheidendes Beiwerk abzutun, habe ich bewusst in Kauf genommen, Euch plakativ in meiner Argumentation als die unverbesserlichen, rückständigen, operationsgläubigen Betroffenen darzustellen. Dies war nicht fair, und ich entschuldige mich bei Dir und JoScho dafür.
Ich möchte nur auf den sachlichsten Punkt Deiner Stellungnahme eingehen, weil dieser sehr gut geeignet ist, mein zweites großes Anliegen nämlich die DNA-Ploidie etwas näher zu beleuchten, und zwar in diesem Fall die Prognose. Zuerst bedanke ich mich für die guten Wünsche, aber ich sehe mich noch lange nicht aus dem Schneider. Im Arbeitskreis DNA und Onkochip haben wir zwei Studien vorgestellt, die einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang zwischen der Rezidivbildung nach Ektomie und der DNA-Ploidie des Karzinoms zeigten. Durch die nachträgliche Untersuchung der entnommenen Prostatae war sicher gestellt, dass nur Betroffene mit Kapselbeschränkung in der Studie berücksichtigt wurden. Die für die Rezidivbildung verantwortlichen Mechanismen- Schlagwörter Mikrometastasen und vagabundierende PK-Zellen in Lymph- und Blutbahnen- werden wohl auch für die anderen kurativen Therapien wie die Strahlentherapien gelten. Bei meiner peritetraploiden Verteilung und GS 7 war die Rezidivrate gut 40 %. Wenn ich nun für mich positiv den Benefiz der Protonentherapie von ca. 10 % zur Ektomie, auf meine Ausgangslage bezogen, berücksichtige, dann komme ich bestenfalls auf 70 % Erfolgsquote, was nicht schlecht ist aber auch nicht heißt, dass ich mich beruhigt zurücklegen kann.
Wie Du siehst, lebt nur der Unwissende bei unserer Krankheit nach erfolgter Therapie unbelastet. Dir wünsche ich weiterhin stabile PSA-Werte auf dem jetzigen Niveau, und vielleicht lässt Du doch noch die DNA, wie von mir bei Deinem Rezidivschreck vorgeschlagen, bestimmen, um mehr Informationen für die Zukunft zu haben und um zu wissen zwecks besserer Vorbereitung, wohin die Reise gehen könnte.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Da ich heute wieder nach Spanien gereist bin, komme ich erst jetzt dazu meine Antwort ins Forum zu stellen.

----------


## DrSchlick

Hallo !


Von Knut ein
 	Zitat:
   Zurzeit ist die IMRT auch für unter 65 eine Alternative zur Protonentherapie und mit einen Bestrahlungsleistung von 76 Gray der Ektomie ebenbürtig *und bei höheren PSA- und GS-Werten der Ektomie sogar überlegen insbesondere bei Kombination mit der Afterloadingtechnik.*
    
**
Woher der geschätzte Diskussionspartner nun wohl seine Weisheiten haben mag, sie sind alle in der dargestellten Form unrichtig und falsch.
Gegenteilig wird hier versucht Alternativmethoden mit vermeintlich validen Zahlen darzustellen, welches so nicht geht.
Alle diese Methoden haben zur Zeit keine keine Validierung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie, der Amerikanischen Gesellschaft für Urologie noch irgendeine andere Validierung, sie werden auch von verantwortlich agierenden Urologen nicht empfohlen. Sie können auch mit HIFU einen Prostatakrebs behandeln, nur zerstören Sie damit sämtliche Nachbarsstrukturen wie Schliessmuskel, neurovaskuläres Bündel etc..
Der Rat kommt mir fast so vor im Sinne von Leibowitz der PCAs mit Finasterid behandeln will - welch eine Idiotie, als könne man eine Pille nehmen und dann wäre man seinen Krebs los. Dies ist in meinen Augen nur Betroffenenverdummung und medizinisch hoch gefährlich. 
Der Urologen Rat: gehen Sie zu einem Urologen Ihres Vertrauens, lassen Sie sich dort beraten, lassen Sie sich bei diesem Spezialisten beraten welche Therapie für Sie persönlich ( Alter, Tumorstadium, Tumorausdehnung, persönliche Vorstellungen ) für Sie als die geeigneste erscheint. Ein "Gleason-Score" etc. welches Ihnen auch viele Beiträge des Forums hier einreden wollen, spielt für Sie primär keine Rolle, für eventuelle Therapieentscheidungen - sollten sich Kliniken an Ein - un Ausschlusskriterien halten - mag dies sekundär interessant sein; wozu glaubt man eigentlich, sei ein Urologe da, will man ihn durch ein mit durchweg laienhaften und hinzugelesenen Äusserungen versehenes Forum ersetzen?
Wo kaufen Sie Ihr Brot - beim Bäcker oder beim Schuster?

----------


## HorstK

> Der Rat kommt mir fast so vor im Sinne von Leibowitz der PCAs mit Finasterid behandeln will - welch eine Idiotie, als könne man eine Pille nehmen und dann wäre man seinen Krebs los. Dies ist in meinen Augen nur Betroffenenverdummung und medizinisch hoch gefährlich.


Sehr geehrter Herr Chefarzt,

ich habe die dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB) nach Leibowitz durchlebt und mich dann danach noch für eine zweite Therapie entschieden. 

Hier habe ich es aufgeschrieben:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?u=74

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Horst

----------


## RalfDm

> Der Urologen Rat: gehen Sie zu einem Urologen Ihres Vertrauens, lassen Sie sich dort beraten, lassen Sie sich bei diesem Spezialisten beraten welche Therapie für Sie persönlich ( Alter, Tumorstadium, Tumorausdehnung, persönliche Vorstellungen ) für Sie als die geeigneste erscheint. Ein "Gleason-Score" etc. welches Ihnen auch viele Beiträge des Forums hier einreden wollen, spielt für Sie primär keine Rolle, für eventuelle Therapieentscheidungen - sollten sich Kliniken an Ein - un Ausschlusskriterien halten - mag dies sekundär interessant sein; wozu glaubt man eigentlich, sei ein Urologe da, will man ihn durch ein mit durchweg laienhaften und hinzugelesenen Äusserungen versehenes Forum ersetzen?
> Wo kaufen Sie Ihr Brot - beim Bäcker oder beim Schuster?


Ach, Herr Dr. Schlick,

Sie möchten das Rad der Geschichte um acht bis neun Jahre zurückdrehen, als die Welt aus Urologensicht noch in Ordnung war - die Patienten blickten gläubig zum Onkel Doktor auf und verließen sich darauf, dass der schon ganz genau wissen werde, was gut und richtig ist. Inzwischen hat sich herumgesprochen, dass das nicht immer der Fall ist, und die Patienten haben begonnen, mehr über ihre Erkrankung zu lernen und untereinander Erfahrungen, Informationen und Wissen auszutauschen, das in Ihren Augen natürlich nur angelesenes und unverdautes Halbwissen sein kann. 
Die Selbsthilfegruppen sind voll mit Patienten, die brav und getreu den Ratschlägen ihrer Ärzte die Prostatakrebs-Karriereleiter erklommen haben - Prostatektomie, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie, PSA-Wert steigt weiter. Ob sie trotz der ersten beiden "kurativen" Therapien auch nur einen Tag länger leben werden, ist ungewiss; gewiss ist nur, dass sie durch all das einen Gutteil ihrer Lebensqualität eingebüßt haben.




> Der Rat kommt mir fast so vor im Sinne von Leibowitz der PCAs mit Finasterid behandeln will - welch eine Idiotie, als könne man eine Pille nehmen und dann wäre man seinen Krebs los. Dies ist in meinen Augen nur Betroffenenverdummung und medizinisch hoch gefährlich.


Sie haben Knut vorgeworfen, ungenügend informiert zu sein. Der Vorwurf fällt auf Sie zurück. Dr. Leibowitz behauptet an keiner Stelle, dass man durch die Einnahme von Proscar seinen Krebs los würde. Es ist bekannt, dass viele Urologen den Effekt von Finasterid und Dutasterid auf die Halbierung des PSA-Wertes reduzieren und darum von "Augenwischerei" sprechen. Die Herren scheinen nicht in der Lage zu sein, eine Zahl mit vielleicht zwei Stellen hinter dem Komma mit dem Faktor zwei zu multiplizieren. 
Es sollte Sie stutzig machen, dass alle amerikanischen Onkologen, die sich auf die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs spezialisiert haben - Dr. Leibowitz, Dr. Tucker, Dr. Strum, Dr. Scholz, Dr. Lam, Dr. Myers, um nur einige zu nennen - aber das sind natürlich "nur" Onkologen - ihren Patienten einen 5alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer verschreiben, weil sie erkannt haben, dass dadurch die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit vervielfacht und damit das Krebswachstum verlangsamt wird, aber das ist natürlich nur so ein Onkologenkram, mit dem sich ein gestandener Urologe nicht abgibt.

Ralf

----------


## Damesp

Hallo Gabriel
schau mal bei www.pznw.de rein.
Gruß DamesP

----------


## jürgvw

> Wo kaufen Sie Ihr Brot - beim Bäcker oder beim Schuster?


Lieber Herr Urologe,

mein Brot kaufe ich tatsächlich nicht beim Schuster, sondern beim Bäcker. Allerdings wähle ich den Bäcker sorgfältig aus, höre auf Erfahrungen von Leuten, die ich kenne und bestimme erst noch, welche Sorte Brot ich kaufen möchte...

Bei meinem PK gehe ich noch sorgfältiger um und konsultiere Fachärzte in der ganzen Welt, lese Fachartikel in medizinischen Zeitschriften, führe Gespräche mit meinen Ärzten (die komischerweise Freude haben, wenn ich ihnen etwas Neues aus dem Internet mitbringe) und so weiter. Das einzige, das ich nicht tue: Ich beschäftige mich nicht mit veralteten Richtlinien für Urologie...

Kontakte mit guten Onkologen empfiehlt Ihnen 

Jürg

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe den Beitrag leider erst vor einer Stunde entdeckt und bin mit meiner Stellungnahme etwas spät dran.


Hallo Herr Schlick,

dies ist ein Forum auch zum Erfahrungsaustausch der PK-Betroffenen. Einige von uns sind in einer schwierigen Situation, und halten es nicht für erstrebenswert an oder mit Ihren Urologischen Richtlinien zu versterben. Zu Ihrer Beruhigung, wir verfügen nicht über Bestrahlungs-, Operationseinrichtungen oder sonstigen Geräten zur Behandlung des PCa. Wir sind alle in ärztlicher Behandlung, was uns aber nicht davon abhält, über unsere Erkrankung zu sprechen, zu diskutieren, Erfahrungen auszutauschen und auch den Nachfragenden Vorschläge zu machen. Der von mir gemachte und von Ihnen so heftig kritisierte Therapievorschlag wird von einem renommierten Klinikum in Deutschland für die genannten Fälle eingesetzt und gemäß den Informationen der Patienten des Forums, die so therapiert wurden, war dies bis jetzt erfolgreich. Sie sehen, auch wir Laien können einen Vorsprung zum Fachbäcker haben, wenn wir uns die richtige Bäckerei suchen.
Was ich nun gar nicht verstehe, ist warum Sie für die Verdammung des medizinischen Nobody Knut gleich noch Ihren Kollegen Dr. Leibowitz diskriminieren müssen und auch noch das Verfahren HIFU dafür herhalten muss. Dies ist fast zu viel der Ehre, aber ich werde es mit Fassung tragen.
Übrigens ist das Konzept von Dr. Leibowitz nicht so simpel, wie Sie es  darstellen. Es gibt im Forum eine größere Zahl von Patienten, die die DHB nach Dr. Leibowitz mit Erfolg- darunter verstehe ich, dass auch noch nach Jahren der PSA-Wert deutlich unter 4 ist- angewendet haben. Es gibt natürlich auch die Therapieversager wie bei HorstK, der Ihnen einen Beitrag vorher geschrieben hat.
Und Sie werden es nicht glauben wollen: An der Universität Homburg läuft eine Erhebung/Befragung über den Verlauf/Erfolg der DHB in Deutschland.
Und vielleicht finden Sie eines Tages die DHB in Ihren Urologischen Richtlinien aufgeführt. Was dann, Herr Dr. Schlick?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat DrSchlick:
Wo kaufen Sie Ihr Brot - beim Bäcker oder beim Schuster?

Hallo DrSchlick,

schön, wenn das so einfach wäre.

Das Problem ist: 
Es gibt Schuster und Schuhmacher - in jedem Beruf.
Was  Finanz-Schuster weltweit angerichtet haben, erleben ja wir gerade.
Was einige Urologen-Schuster anstellen, erfahren wir seit Jahren aus den Beiträgen der Mitbetroffenen in diesem Forum.

Wir haben im Forum aber auch erfahren, dass  es Ärzte wie Dr. Pretorius gibt, der „in hohem Maße unkonventionell“ und „den medizinischen Leitlinien“ nicht entsprechend, aber durchweg kontinent operierte und das dessen OP-Technik für viele seiner Kollegen terra incognita ist -  obwohl in Fachzeitschriften publiziert und mit dem Namen "Goldstandard" kompatibel wäre. 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2713

Leider operiert er aus Altersgründen kaum noch.

Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo DrSchlick !

*Prof. Dr. Wolfgan Wagner* _(Herausgeber Krebsmagazin, Paracelsus_
_Strahlenklinik, Osnabrück),_


ist wie Sie *auch Chefarzt.*


Er kommt in der nachstehenden Studie zu ganz anderen Ergebnissen. Sie zeigt, daß daß Knut mit Seinem Hinweis auf andere Therapie-Optionen richtig liegt.


http://www.krebsmagazin.de/de/krankh...befragung-1.pl

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Michi St.

> wozu glaubt man eigentlich, sei ein Urologe da, will man ihn durch ein mit durchweg laienhaften und hinzugelesenen Äusserungen versehenes Forum ersetzen?


Sehr geehrter Dr. Schlick,

mein Vater ist 72 Jahre alt, kann mit seiner "Erkrankung" gar nichts anfangen und verlässt sich 100%tig auf mich. Ich habe ihm nach Internetrecherchen empfohlen, die Hormonblockade weiterhin machen zu lassen und zur Schmerzbekämpfung ein Nährstoffkonzentrat zu nehmen. Er fühlt sich super, sein PSA-Wert hat sich verringert und er hat keine Schmerzen mehr. Sein Urologe hat ihn monatelang dazu gedrängt, mit einer Chemotherapie zu beginnen. Nachdem mein Vater vor ein paar Tagen wiederrum die Chemo ablehnte sagte ihm sein Urologe, dass er ihn nicht weiter behandeln würde, soll er es doch weiterhin mit seinen "Bachblüten" versuchen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass dieses Nährstoffkonzentrat nichts mit "Bachblüten" zu tun hat, ist es eine Frechheit, wie weit sich manche Ärzte von ihren "Kunden" entfernt haben, wie beleidigt sie sind, wenn der Patient nicht ihrem Willen folgt.

Gruß

Michael

----------


## HorstK

> Leider operiert er aus Altersgründen kaum noch.


Hallo Georg,

danke für den Beitrag. Ja, von diesen sehr guten Ärzten (Künstlern) gibt es nicht viele bei uns im Land. Im Jahr 2006 kannte ich einen im Norden und einen im Süden, hoffentlich gibt es jetzt schon mehr, die diese Technik (Kunst) zu 100% beherrschen. Ich bin dankbar, daß ich diesen Arzt getroffen habe!
*http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=125*

Gruß,

Horst

----------


## Konrad

Hallo wehrter Herr Dr. Schlick,

wie überall gibt es verschiedene Wege zum Ziel. Aus Kostengründen erfolgt die 
" Betroffenenverdummung " auch in Arztpraxen und Kliniken. An dem Königsstuhl der sogenannten Gesundheitsfürsorge darf man nicht rütteln.

Ich backe mein Brot zum Beispiel selbst.

Zitat Dr. Sch.: Wo kaufen Sie Ihr Brot - beim Bäcker oder beim Schuster?
[/quote]

----------


## Hexe53

Hallo, 
ich hatte hier schon einmal Euren Rat eingeholt. Es geht um meinen Vater (78 Jahre). Bei ihm wurde Prostatakrrebs festgestellt -GS 3 + 4-. Der Urologe sagte im Juni, dass mein Vater noch viele Jahre mit dem Krebs leben und nicht an ihm sondern mit ihm versterben wird. Als Therapie macht er die Hormonblockade. Seine 2. Spritze bekam er im September. Hier im Forum wurde mir dann auch mitgeteilt, dass diese Therapie wohl richtig sei.
Mein Vater war damals zum Arzt gegangen, weil er Schwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen hatte, so wurde dann auch der Krebs festgestellt. Nun sind seine Beschwerden stärker geworden, er hat immer Restharn in der Blase, musste alle 2 Stunden und öfter zur Toilette usw., so dass der Urologe ihn ins Krankenhaus einwies. Die Prostata soll geschält werden. Morgen soll der Eingriff vorgenommen werden.
Bis heute Abend habe war ich eigentlich ganz zuversichtlich. Aber nun, nach dem ich wieder im Internet war, bin ich sehr  beunruhigt. 
Sind diese Beschwerden ein Indiz dafür, dass der Krebs schon fortgeschritten ist oder kann es auch eine Prostatvergrößerung (gutartig)sein?
Bei meinem Vater wurden bisher keine weiteren Untersuchungen vorgenommen. Hier der einzige Befund, den ich habe:
Zusammenfasung:
Biopsien insgeamt 6
Diagnose: Prostatagewebe der Proben 2 bis 6 mit Infiltraten eines mäßig differenzierten Adenocarcinom, GS 4+3 (Anteil der Gleason 4-Komponente etwa 60 %). Prostatagewebe der Probe 1 mit wenigen mittelweiten beningnen Drüsen. Größte Tumorausdehnung in den Proben 4 bis 6, hier Einnahme von jeweils 50 %.

Kann mir das bitte mal einer erläutern? Und ist der Krebs schoin fortgeschritten aufgrund der Beschwerden?

Liebe Grüße
Uschie

----------


## Hexe53

Schade, dass mir niemand antwortet, naja, kann man nichts machen

Aber ein wenig enttäuschend ist das doch.

Gruß
Uschie

----------


## Harro

*Zur Erinnerung

*Liebe Uschie, weil im Profil noch kein Eintrag vorhanden ist, habe ich mir erlaubt, Deinen Erstbeitrag *hier* einzublenden und auch *diesen
* Es werden nun sicher wieder Antworten von den Experten kommen.

*"Mit jedem Tropfen wächst das Meer der Menschlichkeit)
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Uschie,



> Schade, dass mir niemand antwortet, naja, kann man nichts machen
> Aber ein wenig enttäuschend ist das doch.


es ist verständlich, daß Du aufgeregt bist und eine schnelle Antwort erwartest aber Du hast doch schon einige Antworten erfahren und wie ich von deinem Thread von Gesten gelesen habe, wurde heute bei deinem Vater die Prostata ausgeschält und somit kann er wenigstens wieder besser Wasser lassen!

Natürlich ist ein GS 4 + 3 der Anfang eines aggressiven PCa aber er ist doch jetzt hoffentlich in guten urologischen Händen und daß dein Vater schon das Alter von 78 hat, wird der Krebs auch nicht mehr so viel anrichten können aber Bitte, verstehe mich nicht falsch! Der Urologe hat schon Recht wenn er sagt, er könne noch einige Jahre Leben, wenn er sonstige gute körperlichen Vorraussetzungen hat!

Alles Gute für dein Vater und für Dich, nicht soviel Kummer und Schmerz!
Helmut

Bitte Profil erarbeiten!

----------


## Hexe53

Vielen Dank Helmut, ich mache mir immer um alles und jeden aus meiner Familie Sorgen. 
Mein Vater hat die OP ganz gut überstanden, allerdings wurde festgestellt, dass er auch noch eine Entzündung der Prostata hat. Gestern und heute abend hatte er etwas Fieber, aber das wird schon wieder. 

Liebe Grüße
Uschie

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Uschie,
Siehst Du, dein Paps ist doch in guten Händen und



> Gestern und heute abend hatte er etwas Fieber, aber das wird schon wieder.


 ich denke, daß Er Antibiotika und gegen der Entzündung der Prostata ein entsprechendes Medikament bekommt!
Alles Gute für dein Papa und für Dich ein schönes Wochenende
Helmut

----------


## Hexe53

Hallo Helmut,
ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie auch ein schönes Wochenende und alles Gute für Dich

Liebe Grüße
Uschie

----------


## Hermann-Josef

Lieber Gabriel,

aufgrund der veielen Anregungen und Hinweisen schwirrt Dir bestimmt der Kopf. Als einer, der vor 6 1/2 Jahren die Diagnose "Protatakrebs" bekam, kann ich Dir das Buch "Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs" von Dr. Strum (ISBN: 3-00-017057-X) sehr empfehlen. In dieser "Anleitung für den selbstbestimmten Patienten" kannst Du noch einmal die Anregungen nachlesen und Dir weitere Informationen über die Untersuchungen, die vor allen Dingen vor einer Therapieentscheidung notwendig sind, beschaffen.

Freundliche Grüße
Hermann-Josef

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
ich habe Ihnen ein direkte Mail geschickt !

----------


## mike1160

Hallo Forum, lieber Gabriel,

auch ich bin einer der jüngeren Betroffenen im Forum, bin selbst Arzt und habe mich nach reiflicher Überlegung zur OP entschlossen. Auch im Nachhinein würde ich es unter den damaligen Voraussetzungen(und ungeachtet des bisherigen - guten - Verlaufs) erneut wieder so machen - ich wüsste keine sinnvollere Option.

Dass es hier die schon von Wassermann trefflich auf den Punkt gebrachten Gruppen gibt, hast du in deinem Thread hinreichend feststellen können..;-).
Lass dich nicht beirren, die von Wassermann und Spertel gemachten Hinweise kann ich unterstützen.

Ich bin auch - mal wieder - überrascht, wie viele Halbwahrheiten hier herumschwirren. Exemplarisch daher nur ein paar Klarstellungen:

"die OP hat am Schnittrand einen Wirkungsabfall auf NULL; PK-Gewebe außerhalb des Schnittes bedeutet REZIDIV !!"
Das ist nicht richtig, da bei einer R1-Resektion in der Regel noch die Bestrahlungstherapie aufgesattelt wird und ein Rezidiv keineswegs gesichert ist - wenngleich das Risiko erhöht ist, keine Frage.

"durch die kombinierte RT kann die Äußere Bestrahlung auf 50,4 GY begrenzt werden und somit kommen die sonst üblichen Nebenwirkungen der Äußeren Bestrahlung noch nicht zum tragen."
Das wäre schön, die derzeitige Studienlage bestätigt diese theoretischen Überlegungen bisher nicht - im Gegenteil wurde die Nebenwirkungsrate bei der RT anfänglich deutlich unterschätzt!

"das Inkontinenzrisiko liegt bei OP bei 10 %; die beschriebenen RT liegt bei 2 %."
Die seriösen Zahlen bei jüngeren Patienten und guten Operateuren liegen definitiv in einem ganz anderen Bereich für die Inkontinenz: Nämlich bei ca. 2-4%!!

Bei Rückfragen kannst du mir gerne eine PN senden.

Liebe Grüße vom Mike

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Mike!

Schön, dass Du wieder im Forum bist...

Noch schöner, dass es Dir gut geht...

Schade, dass Du so unkritisch gleich wieder die OP beklatscht...

Überflüssig, dass Du so nebenbei noch der RT eins auswischst...

Schorschel

P.S.: Du schuldest mir immer noch die versprochenen Antworten hinsichtlich der damals von Dir so gelobten und von mir stark kritisierten Studie...

----------


## mike1160

was soll das Schorschel?

Dass es mir nicht ums "unkritisch beklatschen" und "auswischen" geht, kann eigentlich ein Blinder bei Nacht im Tunnel an meinen Beiträgen sehen.

Ich habe mich in meinem vorherigen Beitrag auf die seriöse, derzeit verfügbare Erkenntnissituation bezogen - es steht dir frei anhand überprüfbarer Fakten eine Gegenansicht darzustellen.

Glaubst du eigentlich ernsthaft, dass ich mich als selbst betroffener Arzt unkritisch aufs Geradewohl und gegen wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse einer RPE unterzogen hätte, weil es mir ums beklatschen und auswischen geht??
Dafür ist das Thema zu ernst und es geht beim einzelnen um zuviel. Ich bin weit davon entfernt jedem die RPE als das allein seligmachende Patentrezept zu verkaufen - aber für junge bzw. jüngere Patienten mit lokal begrenztem Ca bzw. einem T3a Stadium (ja, auch da!!) kenne ich definitiv keine Methode, die ähnliche Erfolge aufweisen kann wie die RPE. 

Sofortige Wertungen und persönliche Vorhaltungen scheinen unverändert zum Markenzeichen des Forums bzw. genauer: Einer Schar von vielschreibvenden Forumsteilnehmern zu gehören. Schade, für ehrlich Interessierte und Fragende bin ich per PN zu erreichen - nicht jedoch für verzichtbare Scheindiskussionen! 

Mike

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Mike !

Da Du mich zitierst, wäre jedoch schön gewesen wenn Du nicht nur ein paar Sätze herausgepickt hättest.Meine Hinweise waren ausdrücklich nur für den mittleren und hohen Risikobereich. Ich habe noch nie etwas gegen OP im niedrigen Risikobereich geschrieben und gehöre auch keiner " border="0" alt="" />





> Von Dir ein
> _"die OP hat am Schnittrand einen Wirkungsabfall auf NULL; PK-Gewebe außerhalb des Schnittes bedeutet REZIDIV !!"_
> Das ist nicht richtig, da bei einer R1-Resektion in der Regel noch die Bestrahlungstherapie aufgesattelt wird und ein Rezidiv keineswegs gesichert ist - wenngleich das Risiko erhöht ist, keine Frage.


 
1) Liegt eine gesichtete R1-Resektion vor, muß mit der erforderlichen Bestrahlung, aufgrund der notwendigen Wundheilung, mindestens 5 Monate gewartet werden. (fünf Monate weiteres PK-Wachstum im Bereich des Randes, der nahen Lyphknoten und der evt. befallenen Samenblasen)
2) Ist man jedoch in dem Glauben, da es keine positiven Schnittränder gab, eine Bestrahlung wäre nicht notwendig, kann der PK in den vorbeschriebenen Bereichen häufig über ein Jahr weiter wachsen, bis das Rezidiv erkannt wird.




> Von Dir ein
> _"durch die kombinierte RT kann die Äußere Bestrahlung auf 50,4 GY begrenzt werden und somit kommen die sonst üblichen Nebenwirkungen der Äußeren Bestrahlung noch nicht zum tragen."_
> Das wäre schön, die derzeitige Studienlage bestätigt diese theoretischen Überlegungen bisher nicht - im Gegenteil wurde die Nebenwirkungsrate bei der RT anfänglich deutlich unterschätzt!


 
Ich unterstelle Dir, dass Du Dich mit den modernen Bestrahlungtechniken, wie Sie in den Kliniken in Offenbach, Mannheim, Heidelberg, Berlin und Köln, praktiziert wird, noch nicht ausreichend befasst hast.

Deine genannte Inkontinenzrate für OP von 2-4 % zweifele ich stark an.
Lese einfach mal diese Untersuchung über den Vergleich von Nebenwirkungen. 
http://www.krebsmagazin.de/de/krankheiten-prostatakrebs-erleben-ergebnisse-der-bundesweit-groessten-patienbefragung-1.pl

Sage mir bitte die Stellen mit Halbwahrheiten bei meinen von Dir zitierten Hinweisen ?

Das Du Dich bewusst für eine nicht Nervenschonende-OP entschieden hast, ist Deine hocheigne Entscheidung.
Ob es verantwortbar ist, andere Patienten Deinen Therapie-Weg zu empfehlen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da es inzwischen andere erfolgreiche kurative Therapien gibt, die Impotenz, nicht bewusst einschließen und zu 70-80 % noch GV, nach der Therapie, möglich lässt.. 

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Harro

*Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ?

*Ich wollt es würde Nacht und die Erleuchtung käme.

*"Es ist erstaunlich, wie vorurteilsfrei wir zu denken vermögen, wenn es gilt, eine eine Dummheit vor uns selbst zu rechtfertigen"
*(Karl Heinrich Waggerl)
P.S.: Zitat hat keinen Bezug auf Dich, lieber Bernhard.
Gruß Hutschi

----------


## mike1160

Lieber Bernhard,

"Ich unterstelle Dir, dass Du Dich mit den modernen Bestrahlungtechniken, wie Sie in den Kliniken in Offenbach, Mannheim, Heidelberg, Berlin und Köln, praktiziert wird, noch nicht ausreichend befasst hast."
Ich bin fassungslos - dass ich als selbst betroffener Arzt mich mit den Möglichkeiten der RT nicht ausreichend befasst habe, ist wohl ein schlechter Scherz??? Ansonsten wäre es eine Unverschämtheit! In Heidelberg war ich z.B. selbst zu einem Informationsgespräch vor meiner OP. " border="0" alt="" />Lese einfach mal diese Untersuchung über den Vergleich von Nebenwirkungen.
Lese einfach mal diese Untersuchung über den Vergleich von Nebenwirkungen. 
http://www.krebsmagazin.de/de/krankheiten-prostatakrebs-erleben-ergebnisse-der-bundesweit-groessten-patienbefragung-1.pl"

Ich beziehe meine Daten und Kenntnisse nicht aus Krebsmagazinen und Patientenbefragungen, sondern aus der medizinischen Fachpresse bzw. aus entsprechenden Studien - sie sind Fakten, ob du daran zweifelst oder nicht! Und zwar für die von mir benannte Gruppe: Jüngere Patienten < 60 und erfahrene Operateure (Martiniklinik, Herne etc.).



"Das Du Dich bewusst für eine nicht Nervenschonende-OP entschieden hast, ist Deine hocheigne Entscheidung.
*Ob es verantwortbar ist, andere Patienten Deinen Therapie-Weg zu empfehlen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen*,"

Da bin ich nicht nur fassungslos, sondern entsetzt! Meinst du, ich gebe hier unverantwortbare Empfehlungen von mir?? Unter den von mir genannten Kriterien ist das von mir Gesagte und Ausgeführte außerhalb jeder ernsthaften Diskussion verantwortbar - ob man es so macht oder für sich nach Abwägung eine andere Entscheidung trifft, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


Lieber Bernhard, bevor ich jemandem etwas vorwerfe (nämlich hier Unkenntnis und unverantwortliches Handeln), bitte erstmal schlau machen über den Betreffenden - dann wären diese peinlichen Unterstellungen verzichtbar gewesen.

Gute Nacht
Mike

----------


## Harro

*Bitte etwas weniger Hektik

*Was soll diese schneidige Wortwahl? Ich bin nicht fassungslos und auch nicht entsetzt; aber ich bin erschüttert über die Art und Weise, wie hier schon wieder miteinander umgegangen wird.

*"Gesellschaftlich ist kaum etwas so erfolgreich wie Dummheit mit guten Manieren"*
(Francois Marie Voltaire)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Nun zur Frage inwiefern R1-Resektion = Rezidiv:


Die EORTC 22911 Studie zeigt, dass bei Patienten die NICHT bestrahlt worden sind und R1-operiert waren nach 8 Jahren 65% Rezidive bekommen. Der Rest nicht.

----------


## Anemone

Hallo zusammen,
ich mische mich jetzt mal als Laie in Euer Fachgespräch ein. Als Ehefrau eines Betroffenen habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken über das für und wider der einen oder anderen Therapie gemacht.
Der entscheidene Gedanke war am Ende folgender:
Am besten ist der Krebs in einer  Aufbewahrungsflüssigkeit in einem Glas in einem Labor aufgehoben, dort kann er definitiv niemanden mehr schaden.
Und solange man dieses Ziel irgendwie erreichen kann - raus damit!
Vielleicht zu subjektiv, zu laienhaft, nicht genügend vorausschauend, aber denoch- ein tragendes Argument.
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Meinst du, ich gebe hier unverantwortbare Empfehlungen von mir?? ...


Meine Antwort: Ja!

Weil Du (leider!) ziemlich undifferenziert die OP als richtige Therapie anpreist. Lies' Deinen Beitrag #32 nochmal durch. Was für Dich vielleicht richtig war, muss deshalb nicht automatisch für andere richtig sein, und deshalb solltest Du sehr viel vorsichtiger sein, meine ich.

Und: Einerseits verweist Du immer wieder darauf, dass Du selber Arzt bist und implizierst damit, dass als solcher besonders kompetent hinsichtlich Deiner Therapieentscheidung seist. Andererseits haust Du verbal derart massiv drauf, dass zumindest bei mir dieser vermeintliche Kompetenzvorsprung dahinschmilzt wie der gerade bei uns fallende Schnee, wenn die Sonne kommt. 

Schorschel

----------


## JoScho

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich mische mich jetzt mal als Laie in Euer Fachgespräch ein. Als Ehefrau eines Betroffenen habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken über das für und wider der einen oder anderen Therapie gemacht.
> Der entscheidene Gedanke war am Ende folgender:
> Am besten ist der Krebs in einer Aufbewahrungsflüssigkeit in einem Glas in einem Labor aufgehoben, dort kann er definitiv niemanden mehr schaden.
> Und solange man dieses Ziel irgendwie erreichen kann - raus damit!
> Vielleicht zu subjektiv, zu laienhaft, nicht genügend vorausschauend, aber denoch- ein tragendes Argument.
> Liebe Grüße


Hallo Anemone,
Du sprichts mir aus der Seele
schöne Advendszeit
JoScho

----------


## mike1160

Ich versuche jeden Menschen, ob im realen Leben oder in Foren, ernst zu nehmen und mich auf ihn bzw. seine Meinungen einzulassen. Manchmal gelingt dies nicht: Wenn der Betreffende beleidigt, polemisiert oder Unwahrheiten behauptet.

@Schorschel: Wie schon mehrfach in meinen Beiträgen betont, preise ich nichts an, sondern gebe eigene Erfahrungen, eigene Kenntnisse (zu denen nun mal medizinische Erkenntnisse aus 20 Jahren ärztlicher und wissenschaftlicher Tätigkeit gehören - was in der Deutung komplexer Studien und der Bewertung von medizinischen Fakten unstrittig von Vorteil ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!) und Schlussfolgerungen wieder. In diesem ganz konkreten Fall habe ich eine Einschätzung gegeben und diese auch begründet. Das diese von dir anders gesehen wird und du dich für deine Sicht argumentativ dagegen stellst, ist dein gutes Recht - mir "Unverantwortlichkeit" zu unterstellen ist infam und in der Sache einfach lächerlich.

Mehr möchte ich in diesem Thread nicht mehr sagen, da es mich zuviel wertvolle Lebenszeit kostet, mich hier gegen Unterstellungen und Angriffe zu wehren. In der Sache hilft es den Fragenden und Verunsicherten nicht und darum sollte es ja hier gehen. 

Liebe Grüße 
vom Mike

----------


## Patrick

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich mische mich jetzt mal als Laie in Euer Fachgespräch ein. Als Ehefrau eines Betroffenen habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken über das für und wider der einen oder anderen Therapie gemacht.
> Der entscheidene Gedanke war am Ende folgender:
> Am besten ist der Krebs in einer  Aufbewahrungsflüssigkeit in einem Glas in einem Labor aufgehoben, dort kann er definitiv niemanden mehr schaden.
> Und solange man dieses Ziel irgendwie erreichen kann - raus damit!
> Vielleicht zu subjektiv, zu laienhaft, nicht genügend vorausschauend, aber denoch- ein tragendes Argument.
> Liebe Grüße


Liebe Anemone,
ich möchte mich hier absolut nicht in das Fachgespräch der "Experten"
einmischen. Leider erlebt man es hier im Forum zu oft, das der ein oder andere Betroffene seinen Behandlungsweg "als Stein der Weisen" empfindet
und es dann leider auch hier als einzige heilsbringende Maßnahme anpreist und dabei oft die Sachlichkeit und Neutralität gegenüber anderen Methoden vermissen lässt.
Zum Glück gibt es beim Prostatacarcinom diverse Möglichkeiten geheilt zu werden und es muß möglich sein alle Gleichwertig zu besprechen und das Für und Wider abzuwägen.
Manchmal vermisse ich das hier und kann mir oftmals die Verunsicherung
der Ratsuchenden vorstellen die hier um Rat anfragen und dann in t.w. in
Diskussionen auf höchstem Wissenschaftlichen Niveau, die jedem Facharzt für Urologie zur Ausbildung, in Punkto Prostata zur Ehre gereichen würden,
hineingeraten und hinterher dann total verwirrt sind.

Bzgl. deines Kommentars möchte ich aber doch eines Erwidern:

Richtig, am idealsten wäre der Tumor draussen.. hoffentlich ohne vorher noch paar Boten verstreut zu haben.
Aber bei einem Prostatacarcinom ist es leider nicht immer ganz so einfach !
Die OP des PC incl. Entfernung der Prostata ist einer der größten Eingriffe im kleinen Becken.
Es können, trotz bester OP-Techniken und immer besserer Instrumente und Chirugen noch verherrende Nebenwirkungen auftreten.
Und darüber muß MANN sich bewußt sein. Und diese evtl. Auswirkungen der Nebenwirkungen muß man dann abwägen.

Mir wurde, wie eigentlich jedem PC-Patienten, gesagt. OP kann sein Nebenwirkungen = Impotenz und Inkontinenz.
Dies hätte meine Lebensqualität wesentlich eingeschränkt, ja total auf den Kopf gestellt.
Tschuldige bitte... aber nicht mehr Vög..n können und dafür evtl. Windeln tragen müssen, nein das wollte ich nicht !
*Und darum habe ich mich aufgrund meiner eigenen inneren Einstellung nach Abklärung aller Möglichkeiten zu einer Strahlentherapie entschlossen.
Vor einer reinen OP hatte ich keine Angst, ich habe mir ja auch die
Lymphknoten im Becken im Rahmen einer offenen OP entnehmen lassen um evtl. Metastasen auszuschliessen.

Deshalb, als Aussenstehender auch wenn es wie du eine sehr nahestehende bist, ist es immer einfach zu sagen... ich würde es so und so machen. Aber wie gesagt es muß auch mit der Psyche desjenigen harmonisieren der es hinterher "ausbaden" muß.

Aber nun genug davon... ich gehe mal davon aus, das jeder der sich
hier im Forum beteiligt eigentlich nur für die anderen Betroffenen das beste will und seine Erfahrungen mit seiner Therapieform einbringt.

Leider kommt das dann aber manchmal so rüber als hätte die 
geschilderte Therapieform einen "Alleinvertretungsanspruch" und alles andere müßte bzw. ist nicht Gleichwertig anzusehen.

Ich wünsche mir nur das jeder neue Betroffene hier im Forum die Informationen erhält um sich ruhig und sachlich selbst mit der Krankheit auseinanderzusetzen und sich dann mit den behandelnden Ärzten so auszutauschen das er am Ende die für sich am besten geeigneste Therapieform findet. .... die dann hoffentlich auch zum Erfolg führt !
*

----------


## plankton

Hallo Gabriel!
Vorausgesetzt, der Operateur ist gut eingearbeitet, ist die Urin-Inkontinenzrate bei da Vinci deutlich geringer als bei der traditionell offenen PC-Operation. Die Lernphase ist aber relativ lang und die ersten 100 OP's dauern oft länger als bei der herkömmlichen Methode. Es kommt m.E. immer auf den Operteur an: Z.B. Prof. Stief in München Großhadern operiert klassisch offen in 50 Minuten mir sehr guten Kontinenzergebnissen, da braucht mancher da Vinci-Operateur dtl. länger. In manchen Kliniken muss der Kassenpatient auch 3600 Euronen aufzahlen wenn er da Vinci möchte - zahlt nämlich die gesetzliche kranke Kasse nicht.
Nach Deinen Angaben müßte eine nervschonende OP möglich sein, was heißt dass die Potenz weitestgehend erhalten bleiben wird, egal welche Methode. Es kann aber selbst dann Monate bis zu 2 Jahre dauern bis die Potenz wieder o.k. ist. Da kann Dir keiner eine Garantie geben.
Bestrahlung bzw. Seed würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, denn damit ist die Potenz definitiv nach 12-18 Monaten dahin. Du sparst Dir zwar das Risiko der OP, das ist aber bei sonst guten Allgemeinzustand und geübtem OP-Team/Narkotiseur relativ gering.

----------


## LudwigS

> Bestrahlung bzw. Seed würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, denn damit ist die Potenz definitiv nach 12-18 Monaten dahin.


Da ist sicher eine Menge Wunschdenken eines Urologen der schneidenden Zunft drin.

Die Realität sieht so aus (Umfrage aus März 2008)

http://www.krebsmagazin.de/de/krankh...befragung-1.pl

Du solltest dir mal die Tabelle unter der Frage:

Wie geht es ihnen heute - gibt es therapiebedingte Nebenwirkungen, die Sie als Belastung empfinden (Erektionsprobleme)

mal ganz langsam und bewusst lesen.

Übrigens - bei mir trifft deine saloppe Behauptung schon mal nicht zu.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## plankton

Jeder, der schon mal Seed gemacht und gesehen hat, bzw. das Prinzip verstanden hat, weiß dass die für die Erektion verantwortlichen Nerven in Bereichen verlaufen, die von der Seed-Therapie (wenn sie denn ordentlich gemacht wurde) mit erfasst wurden. Anders ausgedrückt: Wenn nach Seed keine Impotenz auftritt, wird durch die Seeds auch nicht die ganze Prostata bestrahlt, was für den Tumor ja durchaus Konsequenzen haben kann. Durch den teilweise in der Prostatakapsel statfindenden Nervenverlauf erklärt es sich auch warum Patienten nach rad. OP meist impotent sind. 
Übrigens: ich gehöre nicht zur schneidenden Zunft, aber Tatsachen bleiben nun mal Tatsachen. Und amerikanische Studien, die ja hier immer so gerne zitiert werden hinsichtlich Seeds sind größtenteils gefaked, aus Marketinggründen von der herstellenden Industrie gesponsert, ähnlich wie bei der Greenlight-Hysterie in Deutschland. Da verlasse ich mich lieber auf die Erfahrungen von Betroffenen, und die sind hinsichtlich der Seed-Therapie und Brachytherapie in Deutschland nicht gerade als top zu bezeichnen.

----------


## LudwigS

> Und amerikanische Studien, die ja hier immer so gerne zitiert werden hinsichtlich Seeds sind größtenteils gefaked, aus Marketinggründen von der herstellenden Industrie gesponsert........


Ich weiss nicht ob es deiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen ist, aber die Überschrift im Link zwei Beiträge weiter oben lautete

*Ergebnisse der bundesweit größten Patientenbefragung* 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## plankton

*




 Zitat von LudwigS


Ich weiss nicht ob es deiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen ist, aber die Überschrift im Link zwei Beiträge weiter oben lautete


*


> *Ergebnisse der bundesweit größten Patientenbefragung* 
> 
> *Gruss Ludwig*




Die Studie möchte ich sehen! Wieviele Patienten sind denn da von wem befragt worden? Wo kann ich das nachlesen? Da bin ich ja sehr gespannt - aber ich lerne gerne dazu!

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Moment mal...


Erektionsstörungen nach Strahlentherapie (egal ob Seeds oder extern) treten eher nicht nach 12-18 Monaten, sonder 3-4 Jahre auf.
Und wenn sie auftreten sind sie zu 80% gut beherrschbar mit Viagra, Cialis & Co, im Gegensatz zu postoperativen Erektionsstörungen.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Die Studie möchte ich sehen! Wieviele Patienten sind denn da von wem befragt worden? Wo kann ich das nachlesen? Da bin ich ja sehr gespannt - aber ich lerne gerne dazu!


Hallo,

zu der angesprochenen Befragung darf man wohl nicht Studie sagen. Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, dann sind zur Brachytherapie 14 Patienten befragt worden. Es wäre jedoch meiner Meinung nach unangebracht, die positiven Eigenschaften wegen dieser relativ geringen Zahl abzuwerten bzw. die Potenz zu sehr in den Vordergrund zu schieben, mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass die sehr positiven Aspekte dieser zukunftsträchtigen Behandlungsform aus dem Blickfeld geraten.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Plankton,

Sie sind Urologe, wie ich aus Ihrem Profil entnommen habe. Nun sieht Herr Schmidt, den wir als konservativen und vorsichtig argumentierenden Strahlenexperten kennen gelernt haben, die Probleme Erektionsstörungen nach Strahlentherapie sehr viel moderater als Sie.
Deshalb wäre es von großem allgemeinem Interesse, wenn Sie uns aufzeigen würden, worauf Ihre Aussage basiert.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## plankton

*




 Zitat von knut.krueger


Hallo Plankton,

Sie sind Urologe, wie ich aus Ihrem Profil entnommen habe. Nun sieht Herr Schmidt, den wir als konservativen und vorsichtig argumentierenden Strahlenexperten kennen gelernt haben, die Probleme Erektionsstörungen nach Strahlentherapie sehr viel moderater als Sie.
Deshalb wäre es von großem allgemeinem Interesse, wenn Sie uns aufzeigen würden, worauf Ihre Aussage basiert.

Gruß Knut.


*

Meine Aussage basiert auf 16 Jahren Berufserfahrung und aus ca. 220 Patienten mit externer Radiatio, 41 Patienten mit Seed-Therapie, 8 Patienten mit Brachytherapie und unzähligen Patienten mit rad. OP. Die Ergebnisse der hiesig durchgeführten Strahlentherapien sind nunmal so (München). Ca. 50% der Patienten nach Radiatio und Seed bekommen nach 5 Jahren ein Karzinomrezidiv, ca. 10% nach Brachy und 10% nach rad. OP. Die Zahlen sind aber sicher nicht repräsentativ, da sie immer davon abhängig sind, wie die Patienten selektiert werden. Bestrahle ich einen Patienten im Frühstadium kommt natürlich immer ein besseres Ergebnis raus als beim Spätstadium. Gleiches gilt für das Patientenalter bei Erstdiagnose. Bestrahle ich 70jährige, ist die Chance das die nicht am PC versterben natürlich größer als wenn ich einen 50jährigen bestrahle.

----------


## plankton

*




 Zitat von Dieter aus Husum


Hallo,

zu der angesprochenen Befragung darf man wohl nicht Studie sagen. Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, dann sind zur Brachytherapie 14 Patienten befragt worden. Es wäre jedoch meiner Meinung nach unangebracht, die positiven Eigenschaften wegen dieser relativ geringen Zahl abzuwerten bzw. die Potenz zu sehr in den Vordergrund zu schieben, mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass die sehr positiven Aspekte dieser zukunftsträchtigen Behandlungsform aus dem Blickfeld geraten.

Gruß Dieter


*

Wenn ich meine Patienten (teilweise bis zu 7 Jahre nach Seed) befrage (die, welche noch leben) dann würden sich 60% diese Therapieform an sich nicht mehr durchführen lassen...
Die mit Brachy haben zu 50% rezidivierende Blutungen aus dem Enddarm sowie Schmerzen im Dammbereich...

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

die Praxisergebnisse von Plankton- ich fasse Seeds und Brachy als eine Familie zusammen- basieren auf 49 Patientenbeobachtungen mit dem Ergebnis, dass nach 18 Monaten Behandlungsende die Impotenz eingetreten ist.
Da das Thema Potenz im Forum immer wieder die Gemüter bewegt, möchte ich auch Sie bitten aufzuzeigen, worauf Ihre positiveren Ergebnisse basieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

wenn ich die schockierenden Ergebnisse- zumindest habe ich dies so empfunden- von Plankton lese, dann bin ich nicht nur theoretisch, wie Herr Schmidt meint, sondern mit meiner Protonentherapie in Loma Linda auch praktisch in einer anderen Liga therapiert worden, denn die acht mir bekannten Patienten in Deutschland, die in Loma Linda waren, haben keine Nebenwirkungen und würden sich alle noch einmal für die Protonentherapie entscheiden.
Ich bin gespannt, wie die Diskussion aufgrund der Aussagen von Plankton, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht verinnerlicht habe, weitergeht. 

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,





> die Praxisergebnisse von Plankton- ich fasse Seeds und Brachy als eine Familie zusammen- basieren auf 49 Patientenbeobachtungen mit dem Ergebnis, dass nach 18 Monaten Behandlungsende die Impotenz eingetreten ist.
> Da das Thema Potenz im Forum immer wieder die Gemüter bewegt, möchte ich auch Sie bitten aufzuzeigen, worauf Ihre positiveren Ergebnisse basieren.
> 
> Gruß Knut.




Publikationen von vielen Arbeitsgruppen.
Hier ist ein Beispiel mit 5 Jahren Follow Up (ist nicht so toll wie 8 Jahre, aber Plankton hat ja behauptet, dass die Nebenwirkungen nach 12-18 Monaten auftreten):
*Transperineal Permanent Seed Implantation*
*of Low-Risk Prostate Cancer*
publiziert in "Strahlentherapie und Onkologie" in 2006 von Block et al.

Impotenz:
Von den 74 Patienten, die vor der Therapie potent waren, entwickelten 22 (knapp 30%) Probleme. 18 Patienten (82 % von den 22) zeigten ein gute Ansprechen auf Viagra, Cialis, etc.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich die schockierenden Ergebnisse- zumindest habe ich dies so empfunden- von Plankton lese, dann bin ich nicht nur theoretisch, wie Herr Schmidt meint, sondern mit meiner Protonentherapie in Loma Linda auch praktisch in einer anderen Liga therapiert worden, denn die acht mir bekannten Patienten in Deutschland, die in Loma Linda waren, haben keine Nebenwirkungen und würden sich alle noch einmal für die Protonentherapie entscheiden.
> Ich bin gespannt, wie die Diskussion aufgrund der Aussagen von Plankton, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht verinnerlicht habe, weitergeht. 
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Oh nein, nicht schon wieder Loma Linda...

----------


## Harro

*Steigende Forumsqualität

*Mit Begeisterung verfolge ich jetzt diese sehr viel Wissen vermittelnden aber auch teilweise verunsichernden Darstellungen von nun gleich zwei Experten, die sich auch nicht scheuen, zu komplizierten Abläufen Stellung zu nehmen. Wo in Deutschland gibt es noch ein Forum, aus dem man so viel Hochkarätiges schöpfen kann?

*"Was die Gesellschaft öffentliche Meinung nennt, heißt beim einzelnen Menschen Vorurteil"*
(Karl Heinrich Waggerl)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

Plankton hat die Basis seiner Aussage genannt. Es wäre hilfreich und ausreichend, wenn Sie uns die Ergebnisse einer repräsentativen Arbeitsgruppe aufzeigen würden.
Entschuldigen Sie bitte, dass ich mir nach den für mich schockierenden Ergebnissen von Plankton den kleinen Seitenhieb Loma Linda nicht verkneifen konnte. Mir geht es natürlich um diese generelle Aussage zu den Ergebnissen der Strahlentherapie, und da hoffe ich von Ihnen wie bei dem Hinweis zur Potenz andere Daten zu hören/sehen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> 
> Plankton hat die Basis seiner Aussage genannt. Es wäre hilfreich und ausreichend, wenn Sie uns die Ergebnisse einer repräsentativen Arbeitsgruppe aufzeigen würden.
> Entschuldigen Sie bitte, dass ich mir nach den für mich schockierenden Ergebnissen von Plankton den kleinen Seitenhieb Loma Linda nicht verkneifen konnte. Mir geht es natürlich um diese generelle Aussage zu den Ergebnissen der Strahlentherapie, und da hoffe ich von Ihnen wie bei dem Hinweis zur Potenz andere Daten zu hören/sehen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Ich habe die Daten oben eingefügt.
Es ist lustigerweise eine Patientenserie aus München, also auch aus der Gegend von Plankton wohl seine Patientenerfahrungen hat.

----------


## Harro

*Daten ?

*Hallo, Daniel, bitte nachreichen.

*"Man nimmt den Menschen das Beste, wenn man ihn von seinen Fehlern trennt"
*(Karl Heinrich Waggerl)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald,

die Daten zur Potenz wurden vier Beiträge vorher nämlich bei der ersten Stellungnahme von Herrn Schmidt eingefügt.

Gruß Knut

----------


## plankton

> Publikationen von vielen Arbeitsgruppen.
> Hier ist ein Beispiel mit 5 Jahren Follow Up (ist nicht so toll wie 8 Jahre, aber Plankton hat ja behauptet, dass die Nebenwirkungen nach 12-18 Monaten auftreten):
> *Transperineal Permanent Seed Implantation*
> *of Low-Risk Prostate Cancer*
> publiziert in "Strahlentherapie und Onkologie" in 2006 von Block et al.
> 
> Impotenz:
> Von den 74 Patienten, die vor der Therapie potent waren, entwickelten 22 (knapp 30%) Probleme. 18 Patienten (82 % von den 22) zeigten ein gute Ansprechen auf Viagra, Cialis, etc.


Da es sich bei den erwähnten Publikationen um "low risk" Patienten handelt ist klar warum die Ergebnisse besser sind. Bei medium oder high risk sieht das schon anders aus - ob die mit Strahlentherapie zu heilen sind bezweifle ich anhand meiner Praxiserfahrungen sehr. Aber vielleicht schicke ich zum falschen Strahlentherapeuten/Seed-Implanteur? Wie bereits gesagt - ich lerne gerne dazu.
Nebenbei: Wenn ich anschließend Viagra brauche, kann ich ja nicht gerade behaupten es wäre wie vor der Behandlung?

----------


## RuStra

hallo plankton,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Einstieg in dieses Forum !! und vielen Dank dafür !!!

Ich fasse es nicht - schon wieder ein Arzt. Was ist passiert? Oder nähert sich mit dem Weihnachtsfest so langsam diese oder jene BPS-Bescherung aus der Ärzteschaft in Form der Dialog-Aufnahme? 

Herzliche Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf Stratmann

----------


## Anonymous1

> hallo plankton,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Einstieg in dieses Forum !! und vielen Dank dafür !!!
> 
> Ich fasse es nicht - schon wieder ein Arzt. Was ist passiert? Oder nähert sich mit dem Weihnachtsfest so langsam diese oder jene BPS-Bescherung aus der Ärzteschaft in Form der Dialog-Aufnahme? 
> 
> Herzliche Grüsse aus HH,
> Rudolf Stratmann


Diesem Statement aus der Hansestadt Hamburg schließt sich die Kreisstadt Husum in vollem Umfang an!

Beste Grüße aus Nordfriesland!
Dieter

PS: Und zu Weihnachten wünschte ich dem Forum noch einen Onkologen, der es so richtig voll drauf hat, fachlich, zeitlich und rhetorisch.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Plankton,

zu Ihrer Stellungnahme zur Potenz nach Brachy

_Da es sich bei den erwähnten Publikationen um "low risk" Patienten handelt ist klar warum die Ergebnisse besser sind.

_bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass Brachy auch nur bei low risk maximal bei medium risk zur Anwendung kommt. Darf ich deshalb Ihre erste Aussage auf Seeds umdeuten und Brachy als eher Potenz erhaltend ansehen?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Da es sich bei den erwähnten Publikationen um "low risk" Patienten handelt ist klar warum die Ergebnisse besser sind.


Was die Heilungsraten angeht oder was die Poten angeht?




> Bei medium oder high risk sieht das schon anders aus - ob die mit Strahlentherapie zu heilen sind bezweifle ich anhand meiner Praxiserfahrungen sehr.


Das tut mir leid für Sie. Bislang aber gelten Strahlentherapie(+ggf. Hormontherapie) und Operation bei jeder Risk-Gruppe als gleichwertig




> Aber vielleicht schicke ich zum falschen Strahlentherapeuten/Seed-Implanteur?


Oder man schickt die falschen Stadien dahin. Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass Seeds nur für eine ganz kleine Patientengruppe die ideale Methode sind, wenn man sie ohne weitere Therapien durchführt.




> Nebenbei: Wenn ich anschließend Viagra brauche, kann ich ja nicht gerade behaupten es wäre wie vor der Behandlung?


Nein, das kann man definitiv nicht behaupten. Aber ich halte Viagra+Cialis für angenehmer als Pumpen oder Schwellkörperinjektionen.

----------


## plankton

> Was die Heilungsraten angeht oder was die Poten angeht?
> 
> *Plankton: Das gilt für Beides. Rad. Operierte haben u.Ust. sofort Potenzprobleme, das kann sich aber innerhalb 2 Jahren wieder bessern. Nach ext. Radiatio sind alle meine Patienten innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren impotent geworden, nach Seed (und vor allem Brachy) etwas später. Da die PC meist kapselnah liegen, muss dort auch bestrahlt werden, was die erektilen Nerven meist in Mitleidenschaft zieht, da die teilweise intrakapsulär verlaufen.*
> 
> Das tut mir leid für Sie. Bislang aber gelten Strahlentherapie(+ggf. Hormontherapie) und Operation bei jeder Risk-Gruppe als gleichwertig
> 
> *Plankton: Das sehen nur die Strahlentherapeuten so. Soweit ich weiß sind gerade high-risk PC wenig bzw. schlecht strahlensensibel. Und eine Hormontherapie beim PC ist eine rein Palliative Angelegenheit, weil das PC früher oder später hormonresistent wird.*
> 
> Oder man schickt die falschen Stadien dahin. Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass Seeds nur für eine ganz kleine Patientengruppe die ideale Methode sind, wenn man sie ohne weitere Therapien durchführt.
> ...


*Plankton: Was Sie für angenehmer halten, interessiert die Patienten nicht. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wer mit seiner Partnerin einig ist, hat mit der Pumpe mehr Spaß (bei weniger Risiko und Kosten). Alle Patienten bekommen von mir die Pumpe nach OP, und zwar zum Üben: tägliches "Schwellkörpertraining" verhindert die Atrophie bzw. Vernarbung und hält die Funktion aufrecht bis u.Ust die Nervenversorgung wieder funktioniert. Zum Zweiten: Fragen Sie mal einen Diabetiker, der sich am Tag 3x Insulin spritzt, ob íhm Skat etwas ausmacht!

Tatsache ist: Ca. 25% meiner Pat. nach rad. OP bekommen innerhalb von 1 Jahr wieder eine "normale" Erektion OHNE Viagra, 40% nur mit Viagra, der Rest braucht Skat oder Pumpe. Aber 100% nach ext. Radiatio, 80% nach Brachy und 75% nach Seed werden innerhalb von 1-3 Jahren impotent, bei denen hilft dann aber oft auch Viagra nicht mehr. Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, freut mich für jeden der eine Ausnahme ist, aber man darf in einem Patientenforum nicht den Eindruck erwecken, eine Methode wäre die allein selig Machende. Alles hat vor und Nachteile, früher oder später. PC ist eine in der Regel langsam verlaufende Erkrankung und deshalb sollte man die Therapie strategisch so planen, dass möglichst viele Therapieoptionen offen bleiben.*
*Ich kann übrigens allen Betroffenen zum Lesen das Buch von Hermann Delbrück empfehlen,: Prostatakrebs, erschienen im Kohlhammer-Verlag. Schnelle, fundierte, klar verständliche Patienteninformationen zum PC, ohne Schönfärberei.*

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Winfried,
mein Mann 56Jahre wurde am 10.11.08 nach der gleichen Methode operiert.Schon im Krankenhaus geringe Inkontinez.Kann auch die Blase füllen und den Strahl unterbrechen.In der Reha wollten sie jtzt wissen ob er nervschonend operiert worden ist-im Befund stand nichts-!Nach meiner Nachfrage im Krankenhaus,sagte mir der Arzt,ja nervschonend,nach standart.Wie kann ich das verstehen???Es hängt ja jetzt in der Reha davon ab,wie Potenz gefördert wird :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: anke für Anwort.
L.G.
Monikamai

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Anemone,wie recht du hast-soviele Fachgespräche-man füllt sich als Ehefrau eines Betroffenen,einfach nur überfordert!!!Jeder Arzt kann es einfacher erklären und das ist gut so!!!!!
L.G.
Monikamai

----------


## Schorschel

> ...jeder Arzt kann es einfacher erklären und das ist gut so!!!!!


Manchmal _zu_ einfach - und das ist dann leider _nicht_ gut!

Prostatakrebs ist eine potentiell tödliche Krankheit, und da sollte man sich im eigenen Interesse soviel Mühe wie irgend möglich machen, um dies Krankheit und ihre Behandlungsmöglichkeiten zu verstehen, finde ich. 

Das entbindet Erfahrenere nicht davon, auch komplizierte Dinge so einfach wie möglich darzustellen; aber auch ein mittelprächtig Informierter wie ich kapiert von manchen Dingen hier im Forum fast nichts. Sollen diese Dinge deshalb etwa erst garnicht geschrieben werden, nur weil ich mich "überfordert" fühle? Das wäre ja wohl keine gute Idee!!

Es kann nicht das primäre Ziel dieses Forums sein, Betroffene oder ihre Ehefrauen nicht zu überfordern. Sorry, Monika!

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried, ...


Sprichst du mich an  :verwirrt: 

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Anemone,wie recht du hast-soviele Fachgespräche-man füllt sich als Ehefrau eines Betroffenen,einfach nur überfordert!!!Jeder Arzt kann es einfacher erklären und das ist gut so!!!!!
> L.G.
> Monikamai


Hallo Monika,

falls Dir die Papier-Broschüre 
*
"Prostatakrebs - Der Blauer Ratgeber Nr. 17"* 

nicht vorliegt, kannst Du sie  ==>> hier herunterladen

Im Ratgeber wird ab Seite 32 auch die Frage der Nervschonung bei OP behandelt. Im Entlassungsbericht steht normalerweise, ob nerverhaltend operiert wurde. Sonst ruft doch einfach Euren Urologen an!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Bernhard A.

Halli !

Von Plankton ein



> Das soll jetzt keine Wertung sein, aber Postings in diesem Forum, die z.B. Seed und Brachy über alle Maßen loben, ja geradezu für alle Tumorstadien empfehlen, halte ich für gefährlich. 
> Tatsache ist: Ca. 25% meiner Pat. nach rad. OP bekommen innerhalb von 1 Jahr wieder eine "normale" Erektion OHNE Viagra, 40% nur mit Viagra, der Rest braucht Skat oder Pumpe.
> Aber 100% nach ext. Radiatio, 80% nach Brachy und 75% nach Seed werden innerhalb von 1-3 Jahren impotent, bei denen hilft dann aber oft auch Viagra nicht mehr.


Als gegenteilige Darstellung habe ich einmal Ausschnitte von der Homepage von 2 Kliniken kopiert, die sich auf Brachy-Therapie und auch Äußere Bestrahlung spezialisiert haben. Sie gehören zu den Spitzenkliniken in Deutschland auf diesem Fachgebiet.

Seine Meinung soll sich jeder selber bilden.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

*Dr. Kahmann*
*Sehr geringes Inkontinenzrisiko*
Bei der Prostatektomie besteht im Vergleich zur Brachytherapie ein vielfach höheres Inkontinenzrisiko. Da durch den relativ kleinen Eingriff der Seedimplantation die Möglichkeit der Schließmuskelverletzung extrem gering ist, kann die Inkontinenz als Nebenwirkung der Brachytherapie beinahe ausgeschlossen werden.
*Stark verringertes Impotenzrisiko*
Die Seedimplantation macht eine Verletzung der Gefäß- und Nervenstrukturen und eine dadurch bedingte postoperative Impotenz sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ihre Chancen auf eine Zukunft ohne signifikante Einschnitte Ihrer Lebensqualität stehen nach der Seedimplantation ausgesprochen gut. Auch wenn das Risiko des Potenzverlustes bei der Brachytherapie minimiert ist, kann es nicht vollständig ausgeschlossen werden. Aber haben Sie keine Angst - eine Potenzminderung sowie der Potenzverlust nach einer Strahlentherapie können in den meisten Fällen medikamentös gebessert werden.
*Inkontinenz*
Die von den Patienten am meisten gefürchtete Nebenwirkung ist die Inkontinenz. Bei der Seedimplantation tritt die Inkontinenz in weniger als einem Prozent der Fälle auf. Damit ist diese Nebenwirkung um ein Vielfaches seltener als bei der Radikaloperation.
..
Westdeutsches Prostatazentrum
*Seed-Implantation als Alternative zur radikalen Operation*
Die permanente Seed-Implantation ist bezogen auf die Heilungsrate eine absolut gleichwertige Alternative zur Operation. Neuste Studien bestätigen dies auch im Langzeitvergleich (Radge et al. 2001, Stone et al. 2002). Heilungsraten werden aus großen amerikanischen Zentren mit 80-90% für die sogenannten frühen Stadien der Erkrankung angegeben. Die Erfolgskontrolle wird ausschließlich durch die Kontrolle des PSA-Wertes durchgeführt. Im ersten Jahr nach der Behandlung, sollten vierteljährliche, im zweiten Jahr nur noch halbjährliche Kontrollen erfolgen. Als Zielpunkt sollte ein Wert von kleiner 1,0 ng/ml erreicht werden. Hierbei muß beachtet werden, dass sich der endgültige Tiefstand des PSA oft erst nach 1-2 Jahren zeigt. Auch gewisse Schwankungen des PSA-Wertes sind aufgrund strahlenbedingter entzündlicher Veränderungen der Prostata möglich.
*Die Nebenwirkungen* bei der permanenten Seed-Implantation sind sehr gering. Man unterscheidet zwischen akuten- und späten Nebenwirkungen. Die akuten Nebenwirkungen treten in der Regel erst nach 3-4 Wochen auf und sind durch eine vorübergehende lokale Reizung der Blase und des Darm charakterisiert, d. h. es kann zu "brennen" und zu einer Erhöhung der Frequenz beim Wasser lassen kommen. Selten kann es zusätzlich zu einer Reizung des Enddarmes mit Durchfall kommen. Die späten Nebenwirkungen sind Impotenz und Inkontinenz sowie chronische Reizungen von Blase und Darm. Die Impotenzrate bewegt sich zwischen 10 und 30% innerhalb von 4-6 Jahren und die Inkontinenzrate beträgt weniger als 1%. Damit hat die Brachytherapie deutlich weniger Nebenwirkungen als die operative Entfernung der Prostata.

*Behandlungserfolg*
Auch hier gilt ähnliches wie bei der Seed-Implantation. Berücksichtigt werden muss allerdings, dass die *kombinierte Afterloading-Behandlung überwiegend bei den Risiko-Patienten durchgeführt wird*. Für diese Patientengruppe zeigt sich in Studien eine Heilungsrate von 60-80% (Stone et al. 1999,Kovac et al. 2002). Damit ist diese Technik der Strahlentherapie bei Risiko-Patienten der operativen Therapie sogar überlegen. PSA-Kontrollen sollten auch bei dieser Therapie im ersten Jahr vierteljährlich und im zweiten Jahr halbjährlich erfolgen.
*Das HDR-Afterloading Verfahren* bei der Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms wird überwiegend in Kombination mit der so genannten Externen Bestrahlung durchgeführt. Das Afterloading sollte außerdem mindestens 2-3 mal durchgeführt werden. Die Gründe dafür sind ausschließlich strahlenbiologischer Art. Diese Methode wird in der Regel bei Patienten mit einem etwas erhöhten Risiko eines lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms durchgeführt. Durch die externe Bestrahlung werden nämlich auch die Randbereiche und die lokalen Lymphknoten um die Prostata herum bei der Behandlung miterfasst. 

Nebenwirkungen-Afterloading
Die Nebenwirkungen der Afterloading-Behandlung sind mit denen der Seed-Implantation vergleichbar. Da das Afterloading in der Regel mit einer externen Bestrahlung kombiniert wird, muss hier entsprechend differenziert werden. Bei der externen Bestrahlung kann es ebenfalls zu lokalen Reizungen von Blase und Darm kommen, die Nebenwirkungen des Darms sind hier jedoch etwas häufiger. Auch über eine gewisse Müdigkeit klagen einige Patienten bei der äußeren Bestrahlung. Sie ist vergleichbar mit der Müdigkeit, die nach einem ausgedehnten Sonnenbad auftritt und wird auch als "Strahlenkater" bezeichnet. Auch hierbei verschwinden in der Regel alle Nebenwirkungen nach Abschluss der Behandlung. Das Aftertloading hat bei der kombinierten Behandlung nur sehr wenige Nebenwirkungen, da es nur als kleinvolumige Dosisaufsättigung (Boost) im Tumor eingesetzt wird.
*Behandlungserfolg-**Afterloading*
Auch hier gilt ähnliches wie bei der Seed-Implantation. Berücksichtigt werden muss allerdings, dass die kombinierte Afterloading-Behandlung überwiegend bei den Risiko-Patienten durchgeführt wird. _Für diese Patientengruppe zeigt sich in Studien eine Heilungsrate von 60-80% (Stone et al. 1999,Kovac et al. 2002). Damit ist diese Technik der Strahlentherapie bei Risiko-Patienten der operativen Therapie sogar überlegen._ PSA-Kontrollen sollten auch bei dieser Therapie im ersten Jahr vierteljährlich und im zweiten Jahr halbjährlich erfolgen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> *Plankton: Was Sie für angenehmer halten, interessiert die Patienten nicht. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wer mit seiner Partnerin einig ist, hat mit der Pumpe mehr Spaß (bei weniger Risiko und Kosten). Alle Patienten bekommen von mir die Pumpe nach OP, und zwar zum Üben: tägliches "Schwellkörpertraining" verhindert die Atrophie bzw. Vernarbung und hält die Funktion aufrecht bis u.Ust die Nervenversorgung wieder funktioniert. Zum Zweiten: Fragen Sie mal einen Diabetiker, der sich am Tag 3x Insulin spritzt, ob íhm Skat etwas ausmacht!*
> 
> *Tatsache ist: Ca. 25% meiner Pat. nach rad. OP bekommen innerhalb von 1 Jahr wieder eine "normale" Erektion OHNE Viagra, 40% nur mit Viagra, der Rest braucht Skat oder Pumpe. Aber 100% nach ext. Radiatio, 80% nach Brachy und 75% nach Seed werden innerhalb von 1-3 Jahren impotent, bei denen hilft dann aber oft auch Viagra nicht mehr. Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, freut mich für jeden der eine Ausnahme ist, aber man darf in einem Patientenforum nicht den Eindruck erwecken, eine Methode wäre die allein selig Machende. Alles hat vor und Nachteile, früher oder später. PC ist eine in der Regel langsam verlaufende Erkrankung und deshalb sollte man die Therapie strategisch so planen, dass möglichst viele Therapieoptionen offen bleiben.*
> *Ich kann übrigens allen Betroffenen zum Lesen das Buch von Hermann Delbrück empfehlen,: Prostatakrebs, erschienen im Kohlhammer-Verlag. Schnelle, fundierte, klar verständliche Patienteninformationen zum PC, ohne Schönfärberei.*


Die Angaben finde ich übertrieben und nicht realitätsnah.

----------


## Harro

*Eigene Erfahrungen*

Hallo, Bernhard, Du beziehst Dich auch auf Aussagen von Homepages einiger Kliniken oder eben Aussagen der dort agierenden Professoren. Es erscheint mir logisch, dass man solche Aussagen relativieren sollte, weil doch wohl niemand ernsthaft mehr Nebenwirkungen hinein interpretieren wird, als vielleicht tatsächlich doch realistisch werden könnten. In den angeführten Beispielen ist von LDR-Brachy, HDR-Brachy + HDR mit 3D-RT kombiniert die Rede. Ich kann nur über RT als IMRT berichten. Während der DHB kam es einige Male zu einer leichten Phimose, so dass mittels Sonde die Vorhaut gelöst werden musste. Der Auslöser hierfür war die mangelnde Aktivität wegen der fast verschwundenen Libido bei einem Testo von 0.17 µg/l. Nun 18 Monate nach Radiatio und ohne jedes Medikament bei einem Testowert von 4.44 µg/l erfreue ich mich wieder mehrfacher nächtlicher Erektionen. Anfänglich fühlte sich ein Orgasmus so an, wie wenn eine Ejakulation nach hinten los ging, also sich vorn nichts abspielte. Das hat sich inzwischen normalisiert; aber ein Spermienabfluss findet nicht mehr statt, während der Orgasmus angenehm wie früher abläuft. Ein unangenehmes Problem hat sich dagegen eingestellt. Bei gefüllten Schwellkörpern spannt die Vorhaut so extrem, dass ein Hin- und Herbewegen sich sehr schmerzhaft darstellt. Trotz Zuhilfenahme von Gleitmitteln ist ein zufriedenstellender Bewegungsablauf erst dann möglich, wenn ich die Schwellung durch Bewegungsunterbrechung etwas reduzieren kann. Wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und eine Lösung hierfür parat hat, möge doch bitte hier berichten.
Lieber Bernhard, keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. Georg hat an anderer Stelle berichtet, wie er sich inzwischen mit seinem PK arrangiert hat. Möglich auch, dass die von mir erwähnten 18 Monate noch kein Maßstab sind und die Funkstille mich noch erreicht.

*"Wenn du dich traust, Fehlschläge zu riskieren, wirst du unweigerlich Erfolg haben"
*(Sri Chinmoy, indischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Hutschi,
Ursache deiner Beschwerden ist deine Phimose, sollte sie zunehmen ( was nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich ist) wird dir nichts anderes übrigbleiben als dich einer Vorhautbeschneidung zu unterziehen. In deinem Alter ist für die Phimose meistens ein Lichen sclerosus schuld. Das ist eine chronisch entzündliche nicht ansteckende Hauterkrankung.
Die Vorhautbeschneidung ( Circumzision ) kann in lokaler Betäubung und ambulant durchgeführt werden. Komplikationen sind relativ selten. Häufigste Nebenwirkungen sind Nachblutungen und Infektionen.
Dein kleiner Freund braucht danach vor allen Zeit um zu heilen.

Zu der Impotenzdiskusion nach Radiatio kann ich nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen, das fast alle Patienten nach 5 Jahren impotent sind.( wobei das zunehmende Alter der Patienten und andere Cofaktoren mit Sicherheit auch eine Rolle spielen )
Die Ausagen vom Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum ( die von der Brachy leben) bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen find ich vorsichtig gesagt sehr verharmlosend.

Gruss

Lars

----------


## plankton

> Die Angaben finde ich übertrieben und nicht realitätsnah.


Ja so hat halt jeder seine Erfahrungen. Ich behandle im Jahr ca. 3000 Patienten, davon 300 mit Prostatakrebs. Das heisst: Ich untersuche sie, therapiere sie, stütze und begleite sie, behandle die Komplikationen (seelische wie körperliche) und stehe Ihnen manchmal auch (leider) bis zum bitteren Ende bei. Auch dann wenn Operateur und Strahlentherapeut sie schon längst aufgegeben haben. Und wieviele therapieren denn Sie?

----------


## plankton

> Halli !
> 
> Von Plankton ein
> 
> Als gegenteilige Darstellung habe ich einmal Ausschnitte von der Homepage von 2 Kliniken kopiert, die sich auf Brachy-Therapie und auch Äußere Bestrahlung spezialisiert haben. Sie gehören zu den Spitzenkliniken in Deutschland auf diesem Fachgebiet.
> 
> Seine Meinung soll sich jeder selber bilden.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Richtig: Jeder propagiert das mit dem er sein Geld verdient. Der Operateur mit der Operation, der Strahlentherapeut mit Bestrahlung. Was erwartet man von Ihnen? Dass ein Operteur sagt, die OP wäre schlecht? Der Strahlentherpeut sagt, die Bestrahlung wäre schlecht oder nicht erfolgreich? Da geht es um viel Geld. Das ist ein Geschäft und jeder wird das anpreisen, mit dem er sein Geld verdient. *Alle Behandlungs-Methoden haben Ihre Berechtigung, die Frage ist nur für wen und wann...*

----------


## Harro

*Donnerwetter - Respekt

*Hallo, plankton, so klar wurde das hier, noch dazu von einem Mediziner, nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht. Genau das habe ich auch weiter oben anklingen lassen. Es ist nirgends verboten, Werbung zu machen, wenn sie nicht geradezu irreführend ist. Das gilt zumindest noch unter seriösen Partnern. Dazu gehören für mich auch Ärzte  und Kliniken.  Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen mit Deinem Hinweis, dass alle Methoden ihre Berechtigung haben; aber eben die Frage bleibt für wen und wann.

*"Alles wahre Wissen widerspricht dem gesunden Menschenverstand"
*(Mandell Creigthon, britischer Theologe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Lichen sclerosus

*Hallo, Lars, was es nicht alles gibt, was ich nun auch noch habe. Ich habe mich nun *hier* noch mal kundig gemacht. Tatsächlich macht mir das geschilderte Problem schon länger zu schaffen. Der letztmals von mir im November 2006 besuchte Urologe, der erstmals 2005 mit einer Sonde die angewachsene Vorhaut abgetrennt hat, kam nie auf die Idee, dass man das wohl behandeln müsste. Wir sind hier zwar nicht in der Plauderecke; aber Dein charmanter Hinweis auf das Alter eines Mannes mit Potenzbeschwerden - Charlie Chaplin war wohl mit 80 Jahren noch zeugungsfähig - und die Tatsache, dass ich als geborener Hamburger ohnehin über einen gewissen Galgenhumor verfüge lässt mich diesen alten Kalauer wieder aufwärmen:
Er fragt Sie nach dem Sex: "Du, Liebling, wärst Du gerne manchmal ein Mann?" Sie: "Nein, und Du??"
Also, lieber Lars, ich muss da durch, auf zur Circumcision.

P.S.: Nach dem aufmerksamen Lesen der Beschreibung zu dem obigen Link hege ich wieder Zweifel. Juckreiz hat es nie gegeben und total abschneiden geht doch wohl nicht an.

*Das* liest sich schon etwas weniger strapazierend!

*"Wer den Kopf verliert, der beweist nicht, dass er vorher einen hatte"
*(anonym)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Hutschi !

Von Dir ein



> Ich kann nur über RT als IMRT berichten. Während der DHB kam es einige Male zu einer leichten Phimose, so dass mittels Sonde die Vorhaut gelöst werden musste. Der Auslöser hierfür war die mangelnde Aktivität wegen der fast verschwundenen Libido bei einem Testo von 0.17 µg/l. Nun 18 Monate nach Radiatio und ohne jedes Medikament bei einem Testowert von 4.44 µg/l erfreue ich mich wieder mehrfacher nächtlicher Erektionen. Anfänglich fühlte sich ein Orgasmus so an, wie wenn eine Ejakulation nach hinten los ging, also sich vorn nichts abspielte. Das hat sich inzwischen normalisiert; aber ein Spermienabfluss findet nicht mehr statt, während der Orgasmus angenehm wie früher abläuft. ..... Möglich auch, dass die von mir erwähnten 18 Monate noch kein Maßstab sind und die Funkstille mich noch erreicht.


Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß unsere HB (bei mir nur Kurzzeit-HB, 2x 3- Monatsspritzen) wesentlich mehr Nebenwirkungen hatte, wie die Bestrahlung. Bei mir hat es fast ein Jahr gedauert, bis einigermaßen GV möglich war- erst noch mit Viagra und Co. Seitdem geht es bis heute (38 Monata nach Therapie) immer weiter aufwärts.
Gerade dieser Umstand, daß die Potenz bislang stetig besser geworden ist, läßt mich hoffen, daß sich die Erfahrungen des Herrn Plankton, auf ein "Bestrahlungs-Zeitfenster" beruhen, die mit der moderen und weiterentwickelten Bestrahlung, nur noch wenig zu tun hat. Einmal sagt Er, daß es für IMRT und Brachy keine sichere Langzeit-Erfahrung gibt. Aber Er ist sich ganz sicher, daß Er die Nebenwirkungen dieser Therapien, schon genau kennt !? Was mich auch hoffen läßt, daß nur 50,4 GY Äußere Bestrahlung auf mich gewirkt hat und die Innere Bestrahlung weniger Schaden angerichtet hat. 
Ich spüre meine Prostata bei GV noch sehr genau. Das Sperma hat sich auf die halbe Menge reduziert und ist fast klar geworden. Im Gegensatz zu früher ist bis zum Orgasmus ist eine wesentlich größere Reizung erforderlich. Das hat vor- und Nachteile. Ob dieser genannten Veränderungen auf die HB oder auf die Bestrahlung zurückzuführen ist, wissen vielleicht unser Urologen ?
Am Wichtigsten ist es, daß es bei uns Beiden z.Z. nach einem Therapie-Erfolg aussieht. Auf meinen letzten PSA-Wert von 0,16 habe ich mir am Wochenende erst mal eine Flasche Merlot gegönnt.

Gruß
Bernhard A.
____________________________________________
*Wer sich Treiben läßt, kann das Ufer nicht bestimmen.*
(gehört im NDR-Radio)

----------


## Schorschel

Zitat plankton



> Auch dann wenn Operateur und Strahlentherapeut sie schon längst aufgegeben haben. Und wieviele therapieren denn Sie?


Hallo plankton, hallo Daniel!

Wir alle hier sind sehr froh , dass Ihr Beide hier im Forum seid und Euch sehr rege einbringt. Neben Lars und fs haben wir somit zwei weitere Profis "an Bord".

Aber bitte piesackt Euch nicht gegenseitig und vergrault Euch damit u.U. aus dem Forum. Bitte fasst das "suum cuique" so auf, dass Ihr Euch gegenseitig bereichert mit Euren individuellen Erfahrungen im Kampf um PK-Kranke. 

Es ist für uns wichtig, gerade auch Eure unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen und Erfahrungen kennenzulernen, aber bitte haut sie Euch nicht so heftig um die Ohren, dass Ihr eventuell die Lust am Forum verliert. Das wäre für uns die allerschlechteste Lösung!!

Ich freue mich auf noch viele hilfreiche, gerne zuweilen auch kontroverse Beiträge von Euch!!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Hutschi,
was ich schnell in meinem Berufsleben gelernt habe war das nur selten dir eine Erkrankung den Gefallen getan hat so aufzutreten wie es im Lehrbuch steht.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Was du geschrieben hast an Beschwerden ließt sich schwer nach einer behandlungwürdigen Phimose an und dann ( es tut mir leid) ist in der Regel die Vorhaut fällig. Aber sei nicht traurig, dein Freund nimmt es dir nicht lange übel und freut sich nach der Wundheilung endlich wieder befreit agieren zu dürfen.
Geh zu einem Urologen und zeig ihm dein bestes Stück 


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ja so hat halt jeder seine Erfahrungen. Ich behandle im Jahr ca. 3000 Patienten, davon 300 mit Prostatakrebs. Das heisst: Ich untersuche sie, therapiere sie, stütze und begleite sie, behandle die Komplikationen (seelische wie körperliche) und stehe Ihnen manchmal auch (leider) bis zum bitteren Ende bei. Auch dann wenn Operateur und Strahlentherapeut sie schon längst aufgegeben haben. Und wieviele therapieren denn Sie?


Hehe...

Netter Versuch.

Ich sehe 2 neue pro Woche und der Rest sind Patienten mit Rezidiven oder Metastasen.
Ich würde abschätzen, ca. 300 ebenfalls im Jahr.

Das Wichtige ist aber, dass meine Angaben nicht unbedingt auf persönliche Erfahrungen zurückzuführen sind, sondern viel mehr auf harte publizierte Daten.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Richtig: Jeder propagiert das mit dem er sein Geld verdient. Der Operateur mit der Operation, der Strahlentherapeut mit Bestrahlung. Was erwartet man von Ihnen? Dass ein Operteur sagt, die OP wäre schlecht? Der Strahlentherpeut sagt, die Bestrahlung wäre schlecht oder nicht erfolgreich? Da geht es um viel Geld. Das ist ein Geschäft und jeder wird das anpreisen, mit dem er sein Geld verdient. *Alle Behandlungs-Methoden haben Ihre Berechtigung, die Frage ist nur für wen und wann...*


Das gilt aber nur wenn man privat arbeitet.
Und wenn man pro Kopf selber was kriegt.

Ich kriege 0 für jeden zusätzlichen Patienten, den ich zur Bestrahlung einschleuse. Warum? Weil ich in keiner Praxis arbeite und keine Privatpatienten betreue.
Und selbst wenn alle Prostatapatienten ausfallen würden, hätten wir immer noch genug zu tun. Wir sind so voll, dass wir ein gutes Drittel unserer Patienten wegschicken müssen zu anderen Strahlentherapeuten.


ES geht hier nicht um Geld.
Es geht darum wissenschaftlich überprüfte Methoden und Arbeitsweisen anzuwenden. Evidence Based Medicine

----------


## Jörg (O)

Hallo Hutschi,
anfang diesen Jahres bin ich wegen einer Vorhautverengung zum Hautarzt
gegangen. Dieser erklärte mir, dass eine Gewebeveränderung stattgefunden habe, die dem Gewebe die Elastizität genommen habe. Dieses veränderte Gewebe hatte eine weißliche Farbe.
Ich habe daher dieses Gewebe chirurgisch entfernen lassen. Die Op. war stationär, nach 2 Tagen habe ich den Verband abgenommen und den Penis
nur noch leicht verbunden. Die Heilung verlief ohne Komplikationen, nach 10 Tagen wurden die Fäden gezogen. 
Also kein Problem, wenn Du einen guten Chirurgen kennst, der solche 
Operationen vornehmen kann.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## Schorschel

> ...und total abschneiden geht doch wohl nicht an...


..würde aber das Vorhaut-Problem automatisch erledigen... :-)))

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,nein ich habe nicht dich direkt gemeint-sondern alle die schon seid Jahren in diesem Forum sind und über so gute Erfahrungen,Fachkennisse

----------


## Harro

*Überall präsent

*Liebe Monika, bitte, bleibe doch mal ein Weile lang in einem Thread und hüpfe nicht ständig von hier nach da. So überforderst Du die von Dir um Rat gebetenen Forumsbenutzer, weil man sich immer erst mal schlau machen muss, wer monikamai ist. Ich danke Dir für freundliche Berücksichtigung, denn mit dem oben Geschriebenen weiss nun wirklich niemand mehr etwas anzufangen.

*"Der schlimmste Weg, den man wählen kann, ist der, keinen zu wählen"
*(anonym)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Vorhautverengung

*Hallo, Jörg, die von Lars erstmals erwähnten Lichen sclerosus haben mich trotz meines sprichwörtlichen Humors und auch Galgenhumors und relativ guter Nerven ganz schön in Trab gehalten. Ab 3.00 Uhr in der Frühe  konnte ich nicht mehr einschlafen und habe mir endlose Kolonnen von Penissen vor und nach Beschneidung zu Gemüte geführt. Was man besonders zu dem Thema Circumzision alles unter Google präsentiert bekam, übertrifft jede Horrorshow. Eine Gewebeveränderung in Richtung weißer Färbung habe ich aber noch nicht feststellen können. So kurz vor Weihnachten und einem fest gebuchten Urlaubsziel möchte ich aber nichts mehr in die Wege leiten. Die Hinweise in einem meiner Links bezüglich der Verwendung von Duschmitteln und Hautpflegemitteln werde ich befolgen und z.B. die Produkte der Firma Sebamed bevorzugen. Ich bitte Dich höflich um Bekanntgabe der Telefonnummer des Arztes, der Dir helfen konnte. Bitte per PN. Herzlichen Dank im voraus.

*"Verfallen wir nicht in den Fehler bei jedem Andersdenkenden entweder an seinem Verstand oder an seinem guten Willen zu zweifeln"
*(Otto von Bismarck)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Hilfestellung

*Hallo, Lars, nach der zu einem Großteil im Internet verbrachten Nacht habe ich mich am Vormittag entschlossen, auf die Höhen des Pfälzer Waldes zu marschieren, um in der herrlichen Winterlandschaft den Kopf wieder frei zu bekommen. Jörg hat mir nun ein wenig die Beklemmung genommen, und ich sehe zumindest das Stadium der möglicherweise sich noch steigernden Probleme trotz der schon lange bestehenden Beschwerden immer noch in den Anfängen. Dein Warnschuss kam zur rechten Zeit, und ich bin froh, dass ich über meinen Schatten springen konnte, über so ein sehr delikates Thema mich hier zu offenbaren. Beim Lesen in einem Forum heute früh um 4.30 entdeckte ich doch einen größeren Kreis Betroffener. Ich bin also neben Jörg nicht allein; und das beruhigt.

*"Wer einen Fehler gemacht hat und ihn nicht korrigiert, begeht einen zweiten"
*(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Hutschi,vielleicht liegt es daran,das ich einfach überfordert bin.Anfang September bei meinem Vater,Darmkrebs im Endstadium.Und 4Wochen dann die Nachricht bei meinem Mann(siehe Profil),bin einfach nur fertig und deshalb im Forum vielleicht auf den falschen Seiten-sorry jeder Stohhalm hilft.
Danke
Monikamai

----------


## Harro

*Vorschlag

*Liebe Monika, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du beim Eröffnen eines Threads in  der Angehörigen-Rubrik fortlaufend zu jeder Deiner Fragen Antworten bekämst, und Du hättest immer einen Überblick und der Faden ginge nicht verloren.

*"Probleme kann man niemals mit der selben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind"
*(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Noch präsent

*Hallo, Schorschel

 	Zitat:
   			 				 					Zitat von *Hutschi*  
_...und total abschneiden geht doch wohl nicht an...
_
   



> ..würde aber das Vorhaut-Problem automatisch erledigen... :-)))
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Schorschel


Von so einem feinfühligen Menschen hätte ich diese brutale Untermauerung meines lose dahin geschmissenen Gedankenganges nie erwartet; noch dazu, wo ich in Gesprächen von Mann zu Mann von Dir immer den Eindruck bekommen hatte, dass Du bei ganz intimen Themen immer ganz behutsam an die Sache herangehst. Cum grano salis, lieber Schorschel. Dazu aus der Pfalz: Fritz: "Jeden Morche, wann ich mich rasier, fühl ich mich zeh Johr jünger!" Erika: "Schatz, wie wär's dann, wann du dich in Zukunft owens rasiere dätscht?"

*"Die Männer beteuern immer, sie lieben die innere Schönheit einer Frau - und komischerweise gucken sie aber ganz wo anders hin"
*(Marlene Dietrich)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Der (die) Würfel sind gefallen

*Seit langem plage ich mich mit sich wiederholenden Ablagerungen in den Tonsillentaschen, die unangenehme Kratzgefühle um den Gaumen herum verursachen. Gelegentlich waren auch schon mal die Mandeln entzündet und wurden mit einem Antibiotikum behandelt. Jetzt endlich fand ich den Weg ins Klinikum in die HNO-Abteilung. Bei der Erwähnung - der mich untersuchende Professor war auch zugegen, als ich im Stadthaus beim Patiententag dort Fragen gestellt hatte - meiner Vorhautverengung, reagierte der Professor sofort und schlug vor, die Tonsillektomie und das Problem der Vorhautverengung gemeinsam mit Prof. Michel von der Urologie durchzuziehen, weil man dann nur eine Narkose benötigen würde. Die ganze Prozedur etlicher Überprüfungen der körperlichen Voraussetzungen für eine Vollnarkose habe ich gestern schon über mich ergehen lassen. Da beide Mediziner über die Feiertage auch in Urlaub weilen, soll das nun um den 15. Januar 2009 über die Bühne gehen. Beide Vorgänge werden in der Urologie abgewickelt. Der 5-tägige Krankenhausaufenthalt findet in der Abteilung HNO statt. Natürlich gehe ich mit ziemlicher Beklommenheit zu diesen chirurgischen Eingriffen, weil diese ja in den meisten Fällen im jugendlichen Alter vorgenommen werden, und die möglichen Komplikationen sind natürlich bei einem 75-Jährigen völlig anders gelagert. Wie hat Christine heute Vormittag geschrieben: "Auf in den Kampf".

*"Anatomie ist etwas, was jeder hat; an einer Frau aber einfach besser aussieht"

*(Gruß Hutschi

----------

